# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Galar's New Heroes! [IC]

## JNAProductions

It's a big day, in Wedgehurst. The Pokémon League is starting soon this year, and Champion Alfonzo is visiting your little town. It's been a while since he's been here-despite being good friends with Professor Sonia and her assistant Hop, he's been being kept busy with one thing after another. Chairman Rose's sudden departure has left a bit of a vacuum, and while he's no politician, he's a celebrity with a good heart. He's been working to keep all of Galar safe and secure.

The train pulls in... And out steps a tall black man. He's dressed in a similar outfit to the old champion Leon, though he has foregone the cape. He waves his hands, and is greeted with a thunderous round of applause and cheering!

You all cheer too, but Ben spots something. The Champ doesn't look _quite_ the same. He turns to look around, basically the only person to do so, and sees a man with the same skin color, but of a little more average height, with a Lucario leading him. He's dressed in simple pants and a jacket, with no shirt under the jacket. His eyes lock onto Ben's, and he smiles, swooping by your guys' spot near the back of the crowd. "Walk with the champ?" he asks.

Walking with him, he explains briefly "I get tired of all the crowds. I really appreciate how much people care about me, but man, it gets exhausting. So I hired a stunt double. Speaking of which, uh, don't tell anyone about this, okay?" he asks sincerely.

OOC Thread

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben gave a hesitant nod, popping out his earbuds and slinging them around his neck in one quick motion as he fell into step beside the champ.

Bellerog got up from where she'd been dozing at Ben's feet, stretching, yawning, and then giving a brief, silent doggy laugh as she followed the pair.  She tended to take a fairly relaxed view of whatever antics the crazy humans were up to, at least those who weren't part of her adopted pack.

Then Ben flashed a quick, lopsided grin at the champ.

"Just me, of course, but I'd've kept the cape."

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Nick meanwhile is more distracted by the obvious show of the event, finding a nice rock, or ledge... something sturdy to stand up to get a better. As it seems his new partner is wont to do, Eevee is sitting on his shoulder for both comfort and to get a better view without being crowded out. After a bit of squirming, Nick holds up Eevee to make sure it gets the best view.

"Can you see everything?"
"Vee!"

Then suddenly Eevee squirms out of his grip and heads over more towards where the others were standing. Nick chases after.
"Hey why did you-"

And that's about where the fanboy circuit of his brain has a short

----------


## Kinro

It was the fashion, lately, to keep one of your pokemon out at all times. As long as they were a reasonable size, of course. Kei didn't care much for fashion, but certainly didn't mind an excuse to be able to hold onto Star more, something that the skitty certainly seemed to appreciate, occasionally mewling happily, though she wasn't able to see much of anything. Between paying attention to her and trying to keep his eyes on the champ, he didn't notice Ben leaving, before Nick called out. Then, curious, he followed along, too.

----------


## JNAProductions

"You think?" Alfonzo asks. "Aurora," he gestures to his Lucario, "thought it was a bit gaudy."

He picks up the pace a bit, making sure no one else spots him before you're away from the crowd. The trek to Sonia's lab is a short one, and you see Hop outside playing a game of fetch with his Dubwool. "The heck-" he starts, not sure why anyone is bothering with the lab when the champ is visiting, but then he spots Alfonzo. "Dude!" he yells, and rushes over to give the slightly-taller man a hug. "It's been too long! How's it been? Everything under control?" He looks down at Aurora. "He behaving, miss? Treating you right?"

"Rio!" Aurora says in affirmation.

Alfonzo chuckles. "Yes, it's been going fine. Kinda stressful, honestly, being the champion, but that's why I hired Earnest."

"Earnest?" Hop asks.

"The stunt double currently signing autographs for me," Alfonzo informs him. "I was lucky that only this bunch spotted me, and they kept quiet."

----------


## TeChameleon

"What's the fun of being champ if you can't have a little flash?" Ben asked with another quicksilver half-grin.

After that, though, he was content to remain quiet while Alfonzo met with his old friend, absently skritching Belle under the chin while he waited to see what was expected of them.

----------


## Kinro

"Uhm..." Kei raised his hand. "Hi... sir? Speaking of which... It's kinda hard to say, with everything, but will we be allowed an autograph, too? A proper one?" He wasn't even sure what he would do with an autograph, but he felt like it was the kind of thing what one should ask for when meeting a celebrity.

"Skitty, skitty," Star seemed to agree.

"Right?" Kei continued. "And, also, why did you bring us here?"

----------


## JNAProductions

Alfonzo fishes for a pen in his jacket's pocket, and pulls one out. "Sure-although honestly, Earnest has better handwriting than I do," he says with a chuckle. "And it's not 'sir', it's Alfonzo. I'm just a guy."

"Why did you bring them with, Alfonzo?" Hop asks.

He replies "Look at 'em. Think to about ten years ago-your brother just came home, and he had-"

"He had a Riolu for you, and a Grookey for me! Yeah, man... That was the start of something big," Hop says.

"Exactly!" Alfonzo says. "You already had this guy by your side," he gestures to the Dubwool that's come up to nuzzle at Hop's side, "but Aurora was my first Pokémon. And, well... Don't they kinda remind you of what we were like back then?"

Hop nods. "Yeah... Yeah, I see it. Couple of youngsters-none of you have really started finding your own places in the world. Well... I can relate to that."

It's by now that Sonia comes out. "Hop, what's with all the talking?" she asks, before spotting Alfonzo. "Hey champ!" she calls over.

*Spoiler: Images*
Show


Hop


Sonia

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Nick trying to compose himself to say anything follows along for a moment. Realizing that there would be extended walking, Eevee re-perches itself with a smug smile. Finally unable to keep himself from speaking due to his nature, the young trainer explodes after Kei get his autograph.

"Is it true that the lake pokemon made you the kings of Galar, and the longest day was a space monster from Alola,"

Someone better interrupt him, there are a lot of rumors about the champ.

----------


## Kinro

"Alfonzo," Kei repeats with a bright smile, clearly thrilled about being on a first name basis with the champ. He quickly fetched out whatever he could find that he had on him and could be used to write on and handed it over, Star gracefully leaping onto the ground while he was doing so, and then leaping back into his arms the moment that he was done, the motions so fluid and natural, that it was clear that they had done them countless times already.

----------


## JNAProductions

Alfonzo says "Hold it-I know there's a lot of rumours about what happened. It's not all my story to tell, but I can give you the basics."

"We all know the old chairman Rose made some bad decisions. He was trying to tap into something he really shouldn't've-a primordial Pokémon better left to its own devices. Leon beat it... but it didn't stick. But," Alfonzo says, gesturing to Hop.

"Two other Pokémon from early in Galar's history teamed up with us to take it down! After that, there was two weirdos with the bad hair, who apparently were descended from actual Galarian royalty. But they were just some stuck-up buttheads causing trouble," he says.

Alfonzo finishes, with "They did technically abdicate the throne to me after they were taught the errors of their ways. But, uh... I don't want it. And we don't really have a monarchy anymore. So... I'm just Alfonzo. No honorifics needed."




> "Alfonzo," Kei repeats with a bright smile, clearly thrilled about being on a first name basis with the champ. He quickly fetched out whatever he could find that he had on him and could be used to write on and handed it over, Star gracefully leaping onto the ground while he was doing so, and then leaping back into his arms the moment that he was done, the motions so fluid and natural, that it was clear that they had done them countless times already.


He scribbles something that's technically writing on a notebook-it's maybe legible?

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben shifted awkwardly, while Bellerog gave him a slightly concerned look.

Then he smirked as a thought hit him.

"You know, we could probably cripple most of the villainous teams if we shut down all the hair gel factories."

----------


## Kinro

Kei was glad enough for the messy autograph as it was. It was the act, after all, that mattered more. Or, at least, that's was how he understood it.

----------


## JNAProductions

Hop and Alfonzo look at each other. Then at Sonia.

They all burst out laughing. "Oh my gosh, do you think-" "It might-" "That could-" they all talk over one another, thinking about Ben's words. After a few moments, the laughing subsides, and Alfonzo talks again. "I actually have to talk to Sonia for a bit-hope you guys don't mind too much."

Sonia nods. "Why don't you all come in? Hop can make some tea while me and Alfonzo talk."

You follow the three into the laboratory, where Hop heads to start putting some tea together. Sonia and Alfonzo head upstairs. "So," Hop says, "I know you all have your own Pokémon. Have you thought about trying for the League?"

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

"That's the plan. Going to get my name out there!.." Nick exclaims before trailing off a bit. Eevee shifts a bit on his shoulder. "But Eevee isn't quite ready for battle by itself yet, but I'm sure we'll be ready by the time the season starts."

----------


## Kinro

Kei nodded. "I've thought about it, of course, and me and Star have been doing some training on the side, but it's not that easy, right? You need... a sponsor and things like that. I hear it's rare for anyone to even just assemble a whole team.

----------


## JNAProductions

"You're never gonna get better if you keep waiting for the right time," Hop tells you. "There's never gonna be a moment where you know you're ready-you just gotta go for it!" he says, forgetting the need for sponsorship.

When he's reminded of that, he looks sheepish. "Er, right. Sponsorship. Well, the rules are kinda limited in how many people you can sponsor. Anyone who's been through the league can sponsor two people, and I've been so busy helping out Sonia that I haven't found anyone I want to get in the league yet. But with what he said... Tell you what! Let's step outside, and you guys show me what you got. A little friendly sparring."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Imma roll initiative for everyone in the OOC thread. We don't have to enter combat yet, but we should be doing that shortly.

----------


## Kinro

"Uhm... Alright. Are you up for it, Star?"

"Ski! Ski!" Star exclaimed excitedly.

Kei nodded. "Alright, just be careful not to get hurt, ok?"

"Skitty!"

Another nod. "We're ready. Though... I don't think we can do much against a league champion."

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben nodded, once, and gave the quiet tongue-click he used to alert Belle that it was time to battle.

The houndour stood, shook herself vigourously once, and let out a long, quavering howl that ended with a mean-looking grin at the other pokemon present.

----------


## JNAProductions

"Um..." Hop lets out. "I meant you all. I don't doubt your Pokémon have great potential, but you're still inexperienced. Untested. I meant for you guys to face each other-sorry for not being clear!"

He takes the tea off the boil, setting it down, and leads you guys outside. There's a small battle space in the yard, which hop gestures to. "Now, you won't usually be seeing a four-way ruckus, but I say give it a shot. Do your best, all!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Eevee is up first. 

Following League rules, the trainers should act at the end, not in between Mons.

----------


## Opsimos

Having followed his friends, Syrus whispered to his partner Gale. "Gale, can you think about how awesome Aurora is, and how nice it would be if she could give us some advice? Perhaps about a training method for you? I've read that Lucarios can read our minds and I'm curious to find out whether it's true!"

Thinking about the same and wearing a silly smile on his face, Syrus stood to the side absent-mindedly as the others conversed. That is, until he heard something about showing off in front of the champ. _Is this for real? Am I dreaming?_

Then, turning to Gale, his eyes became firm. "Gale, let's show them our _potential_, alright? Let's show them your swift pounds and tenacious will. We can do this. I believe in us." With that, Syrus gave Gale a fist-bump. The two exited the room, and nodded in the direction of Key, Ben, Nick, and their partners. _Now, let's formulate a strategy_

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

"You ready for this Eevee?" Nick asks, placing his partner pokemon on the ground, who in respond does a warm-up stretch. Eevee still can't battle by itself, but in a group its moves become much better. There's still the matter of what to actually do.

"Eevee, helping hand!"
Nick points over to Bellerog and Eevee begins to do what can only be described as a "happy dance", jumping around and clapping its little front paws together.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Move goes at +5 priority
The houndour gains 2 Extra Dice on its next Skill, Accuracy and Damage Rolls

----------


## JNAProductions

Hop, not the champion, is the one watching. But you see Aurora, who is currently sitting on top of Hop's Dubwool, taking an interest as well.

*Spoiler: Insight (Alert) DC 1*
Show

You also spy Alfonzo in a window above. He's chatting with Sonia, but he's looking down at the field. He's interested!


*Bellerog* is next.

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben was feeling awkward- he'd been a late bloomer when it came to Poke-stuff, despite his fascination with it, and being the oldest of the group made him a bit self-conscious.  Still, he was going to do his best.

Eevee's antics brought a genuine, albeit brief smile, and he nodded his appreciation to Nick.  Then he turned his attention to his partner.

"Alright, Belle.  Ember!" he commanded, inclining his head towards Gale.  The fighting-type was the greatest threat to Bellerog, and it would be wise to take it out first, if at all possible.  Especially after the boost Eevee had given.

*Spoiler: Please Ignore this, I screwed up*
Show

(7d6)[*21*](7d6)[*29*]

----------


## Opsimos

Seeing the glow of Houndour's fiery embers manifest, Syrus' facial expression hardened. Nonetheless, a plan took form in his mind while he yelled in a bright clear voice,

"Gale, dodge to the front-right!" _This way, Gale can evade even a cone-shaped flame You can do this, Gale!_

----------


## JNAProductions

Gale's grit and determination are there. The Mienfoo has every intent to dodge the flame... But fails to do so. Unused to the quick reactions needed in combat, and with Belle being helped by Eevee, Gale takes a nasty blow.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ben then Star are up next.

4 damage on Gale.

----------


## Kinro

The combination of Gale and Eevee is a surprisingly effective one. Nothing that could be used in a one-on-one, of course, but still something one that is would be advantageous to break up. "Star, target Bellerog first!" 

Star, who had been pretending to wash herself and not care about combat, suddenly lept into action, rushing at Bellerog and leaping into the air to swing her large tail at him

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben heard Kei's shout, and gave the quick three-tone whistle pattern he used to warn Bellerog to dodge to the left.

----------


## Opsimos

"Great effort, Gale! You almost dodged it!" 

Syrus' mind worked at full speed to find the best strategy for Gale and him. 

_This looks really bad. I underestimated the power of their combination attack. Now, if Gale attacks Belle, Star might take her out and Gale may not be able to defeat Star in time, even with a Helping Hand. Attacking the cute Star seems more promising._

"Gale, I believe in you. Show them what you've got! Attack Star with your One-Inch *Pound*!" 

Shrugging off the burning pain, Gale attempted to close in on Star to strike her. But jumping through a stream of fire took its toll on the amount of strength Gale could force into his legs. He failed to match the feline's agile moves. Seeing this, Syrus' seemingly mutated into a cheerleader, jumping up and down and shouting loudly in an attempt to encourage Gale.

Don't worry, Gale, the fight is not over yet. You can do this! Stay strong, Gale!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move: Pound
Accuracy: (3d6)[4][2][2](8)
Damage: (4d6)[4][3][6][2](15)

----------


## Kinro

Thankfully, for Star, at least, despite Syrus's calculations, Gale missed Star without any effort needed from her. She tried to retaliate in kind, but her attack on Belle and the unexpected attack from the mienfoo had pushed her too far off balance. She was just about able, however, to regain her balance and ready herself for the next wave of attacks. Where would it come from? The weakened Belle? The still ready Gale? And where would Nick place Eevee's attention next? Despite not actually attacking, the small pokemon was making itself a crucial part of this match.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*a

With Eevee stealthily dodging the attention of the attackers, Nick thinks on how to keep his partner from being the target of the others. If Eevee continues boosting someone, they may all decide to go with the easy target and prevent big hits from coming in. He decides it would be better to slow down the potential damage coming in, pointing at Belle and Gale.

"Eevee, growl attack"

Eevee skitters over between the attacking mons and makes a noise closer to a trilling meow than a guttural warning and skitters off again. Nick keeps his eyes out for any reprisals or attacks. Eevee hasn't shown how it can dodge yet, but it's small and quick.

*Spoiler*
Show


Growl: max tagets - 2, 1 success each on both targets
-1 strength

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben raised an eyebrow at Nick's calling a Growl attack on Belle; it wouldn't really do much, but he wasn't going to complain.

"Bellerog, Ember again!" he called, once again gesturing to Gale.

It might give the match to Kei and Star, but he didn't think that he could do enough damage to Star to finish her in one shot, and weakened or not, Gale's type advantage wasn't something he could just dismiss.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Accuracy: (3d6)[*2*][*4*][*1*](7)
Damage: (5d6)[*3*][*2*][*5*][*1*][*1*](12)

----------


## Kinro

"Keep going, Star! Don't let up!" Kei called out. Gale still seemed to be the most dangerous target at the moment. He was still worried about Eevee's assistance, of course, but there was no telling what Nick might decide to do. So following up on Bellerog's failed attack, Star rushed the poor mienfoo as well.

*Spoiler*
Show


Move: Tackle
Attack: [roll0]
Damage: [roll1]

----------


## Opsimos

"One against three, thanks for the compliment!", shouts Syrus. "Gale, can you go on? Try to use *Pound* on Belle."

Gale bites through his pain and accurately strikes the Houndour. But the wounds cause his Normal-type attack to fail taking out Ben's partner.

"Great effort, Gale. We're almost done!" _Our decision not to compete with Star was made for us. Let's not get Gale hurt without reason, or attack a cu-- defenseless Eevee. There's always a next chance.

_*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Accuracy (pain: -1 success): (3d6)[*5*][*5*][*4*](14)
Damage (pain: -1 success, Growl: -1 die, Vitality: -1 die): (2d6)[*5*][*2*](7)

----------


## JNAProductions

Hop says "Alright, I think we're good. Kei, Nick, your mons are putting out the hurt. Syrus, Ben, let's get your companions treated, okay? We've got some berry poultices and other medications inside."

You take a few moments to reassure your Pokémon, and the injured two are are given what they need to recuperate quickly inside. Sonia and Alfonzo come down to meet you all. "I was watching from above," Alfonzo says. "Seems like you've got some potential. Hop and I can each sponsor two people, so..."

He and Hop look to one another, and nod. Hop adds "Lemme go print out some of the official forms."

There's a bit of time while the printer goes _brr_, but soon enough, you've got one or two things to sign, a lot of things to read (they added some liability waivers after the events of a decade ago), but once that's done, you're officially on your way to the Pokémon League!

"You got food? Tents, or at least bedrolls? Pokéballs? Potions?" Sonia asks. "Because if you don't have everything you need, you've got a few days to prepare."

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Nick is actually sort of relieved things stopped where they were. He was still worried about sending in Eevee without having any direct attacks, even if it did well. The Eevee itself runs back up to Nick, who gives it a good ear scratching. "Good job, Eevee".

Getting into the league immediately then adds to the overload of the day. Sure he had thought about trying this year but suddenly having to choose between trying to train Eevee on moves or catching a new  one, and if they want to go through the wilderness area, and what his parents would say.

All Nick can really responds is with "I've been sort of stocking up..."
Eevee doesn't seem to have much internal conflict though, making its way over to investigate the printer, tail wagging.

----------


## Kinro

"That's enough, Star!" Kei called out as well, welcoming the skitty into his arms with plenty of pettings and scritches. "I hope she didn't hurt your friends too bad?" he asked, worried. "Everyone was taking it seriously, so we didn't want to hold back either.

"That's amazing!" Kei told Alfonzo. A sponsorship from the champion himself was certainly something special. "I'm sure I can get stuff put together for this. A chance like this doesn't happen every day! Right, Star?" he asked, receiving a small mew in return. "We'll be ready by the time the time comes, we promise!" he added.

----------


## Opsimos

"You fought really well, Kei, Star. I'm impressed! Gale, how are you?"
The regenerating Pokémon returned a polite and relaxed nod first toward Star, then Kei. "I believe Gale is fine, Kei. Thanks for your concern. And Gale, would you leave some coolness for the rest of us, please?"

Once inside, Syrus helped apply the healing ointment on Gale. Then, he signed the forms with a face that soon became stiff from smiling continuously. Noticing that Gale directed his gaze toward Aurora, Syrus asks, "That reminds me. Could you please share some general and training advice with us, Sir Alfonzo? I would be very grateful."

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben breathed a sigh of relief that the match had ended when it did, and a bigger, even more relieved sigh when healing items were provided.  Belle was in rough shape.

As he looked after her, he said quietly "You did well, Bellerog, thank you."

Louder, he commented "I'm ready to go whenever."  Then, after a brief hesitation, he added "That was a good match, although I don't know how well I did."

Bellerog, clearly feeling better already, gave his hand a reassuring lick, and gave the rest of the group a slightly challenging look, daring them to say anything negative.

----------


## JNAProductions

"Work hard," Alfonzo says. "And, much as I'm sure you love your first Pokémon, you can't take it all the way to the top with just one. Find other Pokémon that will complement your team, and work with them. Research too-the gym challenges change often, but a little studying into what you'll be facing is sure to help."

Hop nods, and adds "Don't get discouraged either. I... I had a little time when I wasn't sure of myself. But, win or lose, succeed or fail, you just gotta get back up and keep trying." Aurora, sensing a bit of shame from Hop, pats him on his back, while Hop's Dubwool nuzzles up to his side. "It, uh, helps if you've got friends to have your back too. Alfonzo never stopped believing in me, even when I stopped believing in myself."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Do we have more we want to accomplish in this scene? Or should we move on?

----------


## Opsimos

"Thank you very much! We will take it to heart!" The pair picks up a large backpack before turning to address everyone. "Shall we go on an adventure?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Let's move on.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

The printer stopped but Eevee can't see what the result was. Can't have that. The fox-puppy starts jumping up to try and grab something but can't quite reach. That's probably for the best.

Nick gets himself a bit more composed. Part of him wants to just run out into the wilderness zone and start adventuring that day. Luckily he's not that wound up. "We're going to make it to the big time," responds in affirmation.

*Spoiler*
Show

ooc- move on

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben hoisted a smaller pack, nodding.

"We appreciate the advice, and we'll do our best."

Inwardly, he was feeling oddly reassured that even someone as apparently successful as Hop had doubts sometimes.  He got ready to head out the door, giving a quick whistle to Bellerog, who fell in beside him.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Don't see any reason to hang around on my end, shall we go?

----------


## Kinro

Kei nodded. "There's lots to get ready in just a few days," he said. "I'm happy everyone's alright, but be sure to give them plenty of rest, alright? I'll see you all soon!" With that, he waved and left as well, looking forward to when he could start on his new adventure.

----------


## JNAProductions

The next few days blur in excitement. You talk to your friends (those who aren't going) and family, pick up whatever else you need from the Pokémart, and when the morning of your last day in Wedgehurst comes, you wake up bright and early.

Alfonzo is long gone by then, but Hop and Sonia are with your family, seeing you off. They wave as you board the train, a few of the parents in attendance crying happy tears.

The train ride begins uneventfully. Your group is the youngest aboard, most of the others being businesspeople. You talk amongst yourselves, but after maybe half an hour, you hear an odd noise.

_Thunk. Thunk. Thunk._ It repeats, consistently. _Thunk. Thunk. Thunk._ Just... Outside the train? _Thunk. Thunk. Thunk._

----------


## Opsimos

"Hey friends, do you also hear that sound?", Syrus asks, pressing his face against the train's window in order to discover what causes the noise.

----------


## Kinro

Kei was gently playing with Star and making some idle conversation when he started to hear the noise. "Yeah, I hear it, too," he replied to Syrus. Thankfully, they was sitting across from each other on the window side, so it was easy for him to look out, too, and try to get an idea of what was going on.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

While not ignoring everyone, Nick's mind is more out of the window, letting reality set in. Also making plans. Clear plans with objectives that don't take into account anything going wrong. Eevee was being more sociable, exploring the cabin and communicating with the mons that have let out.

"Think it's rough track?" he responds to the question about the noise.

----------


## JNAProductions

_Thunk. Thunk. Thunk._

When you look out the window, you see the talons of a rookidee, on the upper edge. And just above, it keeps thunking its head against the train's surface.

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben watched the bird for a moment, then made a face.

"Thaaaaaat's not normal behaviour for a Rookidee.  Do we know anyone who uses them for messengers or anything?"

Belle glanced up, decided that the bird was neither interesting nor edible, and put her head back down, keeping one eye cracked just in case.

----------


## Kinro

"Maybe we should try to stop it?" Kei asked, worried. "It might hurt itself or something. Though I'm not sure how we could do that either."

----------


## Opsimos

"Or maybe it _is_ hurt." Syrus stood up, flashed a smile at the meditating Gale, and grabbed his backpack from the luggage rack above. "I hope you're not mad if I open this window? If the Rookidee is either a messenger or about to hurt itself or hurt, letting it in seems best." The youth's hand already moved to the window but he still looked at his companions, waiting for their confirmation.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

"Whatever it's trying to do I don't think it'll keep pace with the train for long... could hurt itself too," Nich comments on the situation. He nods when Syrus comes up with a plan of action.  

"I'll try and bring it in when the window's open."

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

would that be dexterity check?

----------


## Opsimos

With Nick's encouragement and after hesitating for a moment to give everyone a chance to get their equipment of choice, Syrus, with a final nod to Nick, pries open the window. "Do you wish to come in, little friend?"

----------


## JNAProductions

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Give me a check-either one to coax it in, or one to snag it by force. Or both-in which case, I'll use the coaxing check before the force check.

Use whatever attribute and skill is appropriate, but be sure to justify whichever ones you use.

----------


## Kinro

"Hello, little rookidee, would you please come in?" Kei asked, holding out his hand for the little bird pokemon to land on it. "It's warm inside and I wouldn't want you to hurt yourself. Maybe I could groom you, if you'd like? Make your feathers all shiny and smooth? That always puts Star in a good mood."

----------


## JNAProductions

The Rookidee thunks its head a few more times, but gentle coaxing eventually prevails, and it rests in your hands.

With it a little closer now, you can see it doesn't look very healthy, potential brain damage aside.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

"It doesn't look too good", Nick responds to a quick look over at the condition of their new friend. He's probably the worst of the group to make a snap diagnosis, so he continues. "You're always better at this kind of stuff, but I have an antidote and some extra food." He could try and find a glass of water on the train, but that really depends on what's going on with the tiny corvid.

----------


## Opsimos

_Well done, Kei._ Seeing the little bird's condition, Syrus was moved with compassion. After examining it for poison, his hand reached into his backpack almost by itself to retrieve the single unit of medicine within. In an attempt not to startle the Rokidee, he brought his hand over to Kei's very slowly and carefully. Then, he began to apply the medicine.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Is examining for poison and other damage Insight (Medicine)? If so, Syrus has 3+1 for (4d6)[*1*][*2*][*5*][*4*](12)
Applying the potion should be Clever (Medicine). Syrus has 3+1 for (4d6)[*6*][*1*][*1*][*3*](11).

If it turns out that the Rookidee is completely healthy aside from the poison condition, and that Syrus learns this, I'd like to use the antidote instead.
If it is poisoned, I'll use the antidote, as well. Here's another roll vor Clever (Medicine): (4d6)[*2*][*4*][*6*][*2*](14)

----------


## JNAProductions

The Rookidee looks like it could use a potion and an antidote. While examining it, you find some sort of weird reddish gunk on it, matted to some of its feathers. 

You clean the gunk off, and apply the medication. First the potion, then the antidote.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Full 2 units used from the Potion.

Also, quick sex roll: (1d2)[*1*]
1-Male
2-Female


The Rookidee looks much better now! He chirps quietly, and starts looking for a place to rest his aching head.

----------


## Opsimos

Syrus had an antidote at hand which he used, but he threw a grateful glance at Nick for his offer. "Should we prepare some food and water for when it wakes up? I think _he_ can continue resting in Kei's hands -- that is, if you don't mind, Kei? Gale, would you please keep watch over our little friend?" Gale opened his eyes from meditation, and his ears perked up. "Thanks, Gale." Syrus nodded toward his partner. "Also, have you guys ever seen this reddish substance? Rookidee had been poisoned by someone."

----------


## Kinro

"Here," Kei said, tapping his lap as Star stepped off of it. "You can rest here, if you want, for as long as you need to," he added, taking out his grooming kit. "And I'll brush your fur and make you all nice and pretty, alright?"

----------


## JNAProductions

The Rookidee chirps... Not exactly happily, but at least contentedly.

He's soon asleep in your arms, as you groom the feathers and get all the gunk out. If you touch the red stuff, it stings slightly to the touch.

----------


## Kinro

As soon as he felt the sting, Kei made sure to put some gloves on and prioritized getting the red gunk all cleaned off, certainly worried that if it stayed, it would poison their new friend all over again. "No cleaning him with your tongue," he warned Star. "At least not for a while. This stuff is bad for you." He kept carefully grooming, first getting all the gunk out, then continuing to brush his feathers, picking out every loose one and making sure that the rest were all nice and straight. Plus checking for parasites and every little thing a good groomer would know to take care of. By the time he woke up, the rookidee would certainly be feeling much refreshed.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

"Doesn't look like muk goop or anything. Might be something weird from the wilderness area," Nick comments before getting up. Eevee quickly bounces up to take its place on his shoulder as he makes his way towards the aisle.

There's got to be a vendor or at the very least the bathroom will have a sink they can get water for. Poor little thing probably hasn't had a normal time of things.

----------


## JNAProductions

There's a meal car, selling bottled water among other things, a few cars down. It's not exactly the BEST bottled water, but it's cheap enough, and it's liquid.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

$5 for a bottle. Not the Fresh Water item, just normal water.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Nick decides that he can also us a drink and gets himself a bottle as well, in addition to the bottle he set out for and a paper cup. Purchase in hand, he returns to his seat. Before sitting down, he tosses Syrus the bottle.

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben, satisfied that the little bird was in good hands, took a small amount of the reddish goop and studied it carefully, or at least as carefully as he could without any tools.  He let Belle take a sniff, but she just sneezed and shook her head.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Science + Clever + Insight roll to determine what the goop is- (6d6)[*3*][*2*][*4*][*3*][*5*][*6*](23)
Clever seems to be the mental stat, Insight because this is an observation challenge sort of deal, and Science because figuring out what a toxin is would be science..?

----------


## JNAProductions

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Don't use more than one attribute plus one skill. You can't just add on more and more. :P

I'll use the results as-is for now, but remember that for the future!

Imma give you *two questions* to ask about the goop-one for each success, but minus one because you rolled too many dice. If you get an answer, it will be a correct one, but if the knowledge isn't something you'd be able to know, you will not get an answer.


The substance, whatever it is, definitely seems toxic. Not *immediately* deadly or anything like that, but prolonged exposure wouldn't be healthy at all. You lack the knowledge or tools needed, right now, to figure out much more than that.

----------


## TeChameleon

After a long moment, Ben spoke up.

"I don't think somebody did this to this bird on purpose... it look kinda like it sat in something.  And I've heard symptoms like what it was doing have turned up in the power plants."

He hesitated.

"_Are_ there any power plants around here?  I'm not sure."

----------


## JNAProductions

*Spoiler: Power Plants*
Show

Motostoke, which you're heading near to now, has at least one.

But currently? You're in the rural areas.

----------


## Kinro

"That's... this is still wrong!" Kei called out. "If this happened once, it can happen again and again. Maybe it already did. Is there... maybe there's a way we can stop it? Like... this rookidee could lead us, right?"

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Power plants... that gets Nick's mind thinking back to the Longest Day. Even though the damage is long since cleaned up, he tries to remember if there were any stories about sickness or toxic waste that could match up.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Could this be something that was reported after the longest day wrecked the power plant?
[rollv=Clever+Lore]2d6[/roll]

* post roll count doesn't match database

----------


## JNAProductions

After that day, there was a toxic build-up in Hammerlocke. It was cleaned up pretty quickly, and there were no major incidents reported due to that, but there were reports of hallucinations for close to a month afterwards due to a specific bakery who's ingredients were exposed.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

"I was thinking this could be some goop left over from the Longest Day," Nick says unscrewing the top of his water and taking a quick drink. "I don't think it quite matches up, but if our new friend did find some toxic waste the league would want to know about it."

----------


## Kinro

"Once we get to the next station, let's get off," Kei suggested. "We can ask him to lead us to where he found the stuff. Then, we can get it cleaned up or whatever needs to happen."

----------


## TeChameleon

"Sounds like a plan." Ben said.  "Once we have a location, we can call the professor's lab and either get more instructions or get stuff set in motion, whatever needs to happen."

----------


## Opsimos

"Thanks, Nick. That sounds exciting! Let's get off at the next station. Great deduction, too. By the way, Kei, you are really talented at grooming. Please teach me in the future."

*Spoiler*
Show

I am ready to depart.

----------


## JNAProductions

The train cruises along. You talk amongst one another, taking turns looking after the Rookidee. He wakes up before you reach the first station, and finds a good spot to sit on Bellerog's back.

When you arrive, you're at the start of the wild area, in a small, sheltered area. Motostoke isn't far. One of you makes the call to Professor Sonia, and puts it on speaker.

_Ring... Ring... Ring..._

"Hello?" her voice answers. "Who is this?"

You explain who you are real quick. "Oh, is everything okay guys? Everyone safe?"

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Nick would jump ahead to explain what's going on to the professor without much pause. Must be in his _nature_.

"We made a friend, professor. It had some goop on it making it sick, so we're going to see where it came from in case it needs to be reported." Eevee at this point has decided to be playful and is currently near Belle and the bird, crouched and wiggling its rear. "Hey none of that..."

Eevee gives an innocent look.

"Oh but hey how long do we have before we need to be in the city for registration?"

----------


## Kinro

"Absolutely," Kei replied to Syrus, beaming. "It's not that hard, really, you just have to be careful and thorough. And it usually feels good for the pokemon, too. Especially when you're done. Could you imagine having parasites or all that stray hair or feathers? You'd be itchy all the time, right? So it must be a relief for them, too, when that's all cleared up. Plus, well, they look so much cuter when they're all pretty, right?"

"Just like Nick said," Kei added. "We're going to ask our new friend to lead us to the place where he got all that nasty gunk he was covered in. And... well, I was thinking maybe he'd like to join one of us, too, after?"

----------


## JNAProductions

"New... Gunk friend? Sorry, can you explain in a different way?" she asks.

You add the rather important detail that the new friend is a Pokémon, and you can hear her let out an "Ah," before continuing with "Can you elaborate a bit?"

Eventually, the rest of the story comes out, and there's a few moments of silence. "Interesting," she says, dragging the word out. "Look into that, yeah. Keep me updated-if something's making Pokémon sick, that's something I should know about. Thank you, and good luck."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

She didn't answer, but you can recall from the paperwork that you've got till the end of the week to get registered in Motostoke. So four days.


The as of yet nameless Rookidee is fluttering around you guys, apparently aimlessly.

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben made a bit of a face.

"I was really kinda hoping the professor would give us a little more to go on."  He shrugged. "Guess we should track down where this goop came from."

He looked at the rookidee for a moment, watching it flutter around, and, when it didn't seem to be inclined to lead anyone anyplace, at least at the moment, bent down and gently shooed Eevee away from Bellerog.

"Sorry bud, but I need Belle's nose right now."

With that, he held out the sample of the reddish goop he had held on to.  "Think you can find this, Belle?"

----------


## JNAProductions

Belle's face wrinkles at the smell, but she gets the message. She starts to sniff around, seeing if she can find the trail.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(2d6)[*1*][*4*](5) 
Insight+Nature, so straight up Insight for Belle.

But... This is pertaining to something she'd be natively good at, so I'll add three dice to this. Dogs and tracking by scent go together well.

(3d6)[*4*][*4*][*4*](12)


Initially, she doesn't find much-but soon, her ears perk up, and she yips excitedly. She dashes into the Wild Area, with you all rushing to keep up. Ben calls her back, and she stands still long enough for you all to catch up. Belle then moves forward at a more measured pace, easier for you to keep up with.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

In all the excitement, Nick has to remember to tell their tiny raven-like companion what's going on. He seems friendly enough, so losing him by running off seems like a terrible idea.

"We're going to find the stuff that hurt you; make sure nobody else gets sick." Nick then joins the chase after the houndour, carrying the Rookidee if it's having trouble keeping up.

----------


## Opsimos

"Yeah, Star seems really comfortable when you groom her. Gale, can I try grooming you later on?" Syrus replied to Kei. 

Later, when Belle began to track the gunk to its source, he ran after the Houndour with what little stamina he had but had trouble keeping up (unlike Gale). Fortunately, the Pokémon slowed down after a while. "I'm so curious where Belle will lead us!"

----------


## Kinro

"Alright, let's go!" Kei said. "Want to come with us?" he asked the rookidee. "I promise we'll keep you safe and you want to help us make sure no one else gets hurt, right?"

----------


## JNAProductions

The Rookidee chirps assent, perching on Nick's shoulder as you run after Belle.

Ben keeps the front of the pack with Belle, making sure she stays around the tall grass and not entering into it. With a bit of luck, you're able to avoid running into any hostile wild mons, and soon, you arrive at your destination. It's a small crater, with what looks like a small piece of shattered porcelain in the center. The porcelain-like substance is a dull red, and it's positively COATED in the red gunk.

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben _slammed_ to a halt the second he could see the broken container clearly, and gave the quick combination of whistles and clicks that called Bellerog back to his side.

He patted her and praised her "Good work finding it, Bellerog.  Stay well clear of that stuff, though, I don't want you to get sick."

Then he paused and took a closer look at the container, using the zoom function on his Rotom phone.

"Does anyone recognize what kind of container that is?  Not sure if I do or not..."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Clever + Insight to recognize/remember what kind of reddish porcelain container we're looking at; (5d6)[*5*][*6*][*4*][*3*][*5*](23)

----------


## Opsimos

"Great job leading us here!" Syrus praised Belle. "It seems that this piece of porcelain is the source of the gunk. Remove it and we might be done. Looking at this crater... could the porcelain actually be a meteorite shard?" _I wanted to find a space rock since forever!_ 

Turning to the Rookidee he asked, "Were there any dangerous pokémon here when you got hurt, little friend?" _I would expect a poison type to have made this their home._ Addressing everyone, "Should we or some of us quietly move toward the piece of porcelain? Gale and I volunteer. We're decent at being quiet. But," he turned to his pokémon partner." "be careful not to touch the substance, Gale. Stay safe, friend."

----------


## JNAProductions

Your Pokémon, while curious, are wise enough to not go into the gunk. The two of you who first examine it think hard on what it could be, what it could all mean. After some observation and investigation, you determine a few things:

-The "porcelain" seems to be some kind of thick egg shard.
-The gunk isn't dead-the bit on the Rookidee was motionless, but looking this stuff over, it quivers and shakes like it's alive

Those of you who aren't looking as close at the gunk see the oncoming threat. Three Salandits, encroaching fast.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Nick looks for a bit at the goo for a bit. He wasn't about to stop the curious but something seems wrong enough that they should just go back and report it. There's just something weird going on. The red color, his thoughts about the longest day, the overall weirdness... is this dyna-  

"Heads up guys we have company!" Nick shouts as the salandits come in.  Eevee runs out in front and crouches. "Don't go in without a partner, Eevee."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

[roll=Init(Eevee)]3d6[/roll]
[roll=Init(Nick)]2d6[/roll]

* post roll count doesn't match database

----------


## Opsimos

"Get ready, Gale. We're going to have to fight these Salandits. Take the left one and stay far from the others, if possible! Also,_ here_", Syrus ordered before quickly slipping Gale's green headband (with a Pokéball printed on it) in front of his mouth as cover. "Since they're poison types, spread out and beware of any poisonous fog or sludge! Cover your faces! We don't have many antidotes left!", he told everyone. Finally, he covered his own face with his shirt.

----------


## Kinro

"Oh, no, no, that's not good!" Kei called out, stepping back as Star jumped in front of him, growling. Though it really sounded more like a cute purr. "Uhm... Look, we didn't come here to fight or anything. Just, our friend here got really hurt before and we'd like not to have it happen again. Can't we work something out?"

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben kept half an eye on the Salandits, but his focus was more on the moving... sludgemon..? in the crater.  A series of whistle-clicks, and Belle was on guard, moving warily between the humans and the approaching mons.

"Make sure you intercept any fire attacks, Bellerog." Ben added as an afterthought.  Belle gave him an annoyed glance that managed to communicate surprisingly clearly 'Uhm, duh?' before returning her attention to the Salandits.

_It's not any of the amorphous pokemon that I know of..._ Ben thought, _If for no other reason than the colour._

He snapped a series of quick photos and shot a short video of the egg and what was presumably the pokemon that had (mostly) hatched from it so that there would be a record of the find, in case the Salandits attacked and the site was disturbed, making a note of the coordinates as well, thumbtacking them on the GPS map.

With the possibly new species of pokemon documented as best he was able, Ben turned his full attention to the encroaching toxic lizard mons, waiting to see what they would do.

----------


## JNAProductions

Despite your earnest apology, the Salandits are angry. You've come to their turf-and they're gonna make sure you don't step here again.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

With Gale being the first ally and the one that was out for battle first, Nick makes the decision to have Eevee stick by the Meinfoo for now. "Don't get isolated, Eevee. Stick next to Gale. Helping hand!"

Eevee moves over closer to Gale and does a cheering "Vee" while jumping on its hind legs and clapping the front together.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Priority +5 Helping hand on Gale
+2 dice on next attack/damage roll

----------


## Kinro

All of sudden, Star rushed in. One moment, she was holding back, growling and the next she was launching herself through the air, on a direct path towards the closest salandit. She clearly wasn't happy about anyone threatening Kei.

Fake out
Accuracy (3d6)[*4*][*3*][*5*](12)
Damage (6d6)[*1*][*4*][*6*][*3*][*6*][*5*](25)
Flinch on 6 (1d6)[*2*](2)

----------


## JNAProductions

Star's rush catches the Salandit on the left by surprise, and it goes down, knocked out in a single fell swoop.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Bellerog is next!

----------


## Opsimos

Having received Syrus' order, Gale had assumed the pose of a runner ready to sprint. Once he judged that the Salandit got close enough, he threw himself toward it like a loose cannon ball using the sudden burst of power from Eevee's helping hand. But this movement seemed too foreign to the young Pokémon! He did not manage to raise his fist in time to attack his foe with _Pound_, and even overshot his target. Luckily, Gale then managed to use his speed to circle around the Salandit in order to stay in front of the Eevee again, his green headband covering his mouth. "Great effort, Gale! We'll get it next time!", Syrus encouraged from behind.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Gale should be next. If not, I'll delete this.

Accuracy is 3d6+2d6: (5d6)[*3*][*2*][*1*][*2*][*1*](9)
Damage is 4d6+2d6-1d6: (5d6)[*1*][*5*][*5*][*4*][*2*](17)

Using one will point to reroll the accuracy once: (1d6)[*3*]

----------


## TeChameleon

"Give 'em a taste of the old Leer, Belle!" Ben commanded.  Fire-on-fire wasn't a good matchup, and he figured that dropping the defense of their opponents would give the rest of the group a better chance to bring down the attacking Salandits.

Bellerog's face contorted into a snarl, a surprisingly demonic look from the normally cute 'mon.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(2d6)[*2*][*6*](8)
... hopefully this actually does something useful, debuffs don't have a very good chance to hit...

----------


## JNAProductions

The middle Salandit charges in, claws flurrying at Star, and delivers a small but painful blow.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

They're doing well so far. Nothing that far out of hand.  Nick takes a look over the battlefield and moves his hand over his pokeball belt. Two blanks, this could be it. In the mean time, Eevee needs to keep up boosting Gale.

"Eevee keep up the helping hand" Eevee does a flip and starts clapping with a "Vee Vee Vee Vee"
*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Priority +5
Helping hand on gale
+1 attack and damage dice

----------


## Opsimos

This time, being really close to the middle Salandit, Gale could not miss. He used _Pound_ on its lithe body with the combined strength of him and Eevee. _BAM_. The Salandit managed to raise its tail just in time to protect its fragile body, but even with that, it was still knocked back a little. It did not look as if it could withstand another Pound of this force. In fact, this Salandit looked _catchable_ now. Syrus praised Gale like a Cheerleader before throwing a glance toward his fellow trainers. _Will anyone try to catch one of these two Salandits?_, he wondered. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 Gale uses _Pound_ on the middle Salandit. 
Accuracy: 3d6+2d6 (HH): (5d6)[2][4][2][5][6](19)Damage: 4d6+2d6 (HH+Leer): (6d6)[2][3][6][1][5][2](19)
Potential crit: (2d6)[5][5](10)

_= 2 damage._


Gale will also attempt to evade any incoming attack.
Evasion: (3d6)[2][4][3](9)

= _He will fail due to Multiple Actions._

----------


## JNAProductions

The Salandit takes a nasty hit-she's on her last legs, and is looking for a way out of this fight.

----------


## TeChameleon

"Knock that one out, Belle!" Ben commanded, pointing at the wavering salandit.  He didn't want to kill the 'mon just for defending its territory, after all.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(3d6)[*3*][*2*][*4*](9) accuracy for ember, 
(5d6)[*5*][*4*][*2*][*2*][*1*](14) for damage if it hits, and no roll for burn damage, since these are fire types

----------


## JNAProductions

The injured Salandit, still valiantly fighting on, tries for a scratch, and misses.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Now's his chance! With the Salandit weak and not escaping or behind cover, it's the best opportunity he's going to get to capture one. He takes one of the empty pokeballs off of his belt and throws, letting fate take care of the rest.

*Spoiler*
Show


Throw (3d6)[*6*][*3*][*6*](15)
Capture (4d6)[*4*][*1*][*2*][*3*](10)

----------


## Kinro

Kei could very well see that one of the salandits was on its last legs, so he pointer Star to the other. "Get that one! Don't let it hurt us!" he called out, causing Star to quickly change course as she was headed for the first and quickly run into the second one.

Attack (Tackle)
(3d6)[*1*][*2*][*4*](7)
Damage
(5d6)[*6*][*2*][*6*][*3*][*1*](18)

Star will dodge if attacked
(3d6)[*3*][*4*][*3*](10)

Kei will attempt to capture on his turn if Nick doesn't.

----------


## Kinro

Seeing that Nick had missed his chance at capturing the weakened salandit, Kei got out one of his own pokeball to take his turn at making an attempt.

(4d6)[*1*][*1*][*3*][*4*](9)

----------


## JNAProductions

Despite her injuries, the Salandit stays tricky in her motions, and evades both balls.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

There's still a battle going on. Nick, after a second, is able to shake himself back into concentration. He's only got one spare left, but it looks like the Salandits are at least spirited. He takes the last ball off his belt just in case, and issues the expected order to Eevee.

"Keep Helping Hand, Eevee, we've got this!"
Eevee continues to cheer for Gale.

*Spoiler*
Show

Helping Hand
(3d6)[*4*][*6*][*5*](15)

Potential evade
(3d6)[*4*][*6*][*6*](16)

Will take a trainer action if there's a Salandit at 1hp left when Nick's turn comes up.

----------


## Kinro

"Great job, Star! Come back here!" Kei called out, opening his arms. "Skitty!" Star called back proudly, rushing into his open arms, with him receiving her in a spinning hug. He did look a bit disappointed as he looked upon the salandit that two of them had tried to capture, a pair of broken pokeballs now lying uselessly on the ground. He looked over, too, at their now calm surroundings. "Little rookidee?" he called out. "I think it's safe to come out now!"

----------


## JNAProductions

The Rookidee pokes his head out from where he had taken cover. "Dee! Dee," he coos, and finds a spot on someone's shoulder to nestle into.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

As the last Salandit falls over, Eevee comes over for validation and gets a good scratching in the spot it really likes behind the ears. Although it looks like they did well in the battle, the point of it still concerns the young trainer.

"I think..." he comments on the situation, "that either they're drawn to the goop or they didn't run from it when it showed up. We wanna call this in to the league back at the station before more pokemon get poisoned?"

----------


## Kinro

"That would probably be a good idea. And we need to think about what we're going to do with this one." He petted the rookidee's head. "What do you say? do you want to join one of us in a more permanent manner? I'm sure we'd all be glad to have you."

----------


## JNAProductions

The Rookidee chirps in assent.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

He's willing to join any of you-if you can't decide who gets to be his master, do an opposed check.

----------


## Opsimos

Syrus praised everyone, then began to massage Gale's legs. Gale closed his eyes in satisfaction.

"Ben seemed to have a suspicion of what this goop is. Ben, what do you think?", Syrus asked. Turning to the Rookidee, he suggested, "That's true. Feel free to join us. That way, you'll get stronger quickly. Strong enough that you can do all sorts of things! Hmm, if you wish to join me, I can also massage your wings like this so that you'll recover quickly after fighting and training."

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

While raising the rookidee to a badass Corvknight would be cool, Nick thinks if it's happy enough with Syrus, Syrus did do a lot to make sure it got to this point. Plus Nick would have to worry about a different shoulder-rider getting jealous. They've still got a few days to find another mon for Nick that would be able to help him directly defend himself.

----------


## JNAProductions

The Rookidee looks at Nick for a few moments, then hops onto Syrus's shoulder. He chirps happily, and nuzzles into the trainer's hair.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Right, that's this scene well and done with.

What's the plan for the next?

----------


## Kinro

Kei was, of course, a bit disappointed that the rookidee had chosen Syrus. And worried as well. He only had one pokeball left and no money to get more. Could he really hope to assemble a team like this? But, in any case, he agree with the others that they'd done what they could on the goop. "I'll want some more pokemon, too, of course," he said. "Not that Star isn't great, of course, but she's not a while team by herself! But now, I guess we should head back and move on? We don't really have time to lose, right?"

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben took a couple of minutes to document the egg crater a bit more thoroughly, snapping pictures from several angles he hadn't been able to when the salandits were threatening the group and grabbing a bit more video of the motion of the goop.

Then he joined the others, petting Bellerog's head as the two walked.

"We'd better get moving, yeah." he agreed.

----------


## Opsimos

Pleased with Rookidee's decision, Syrus stretched out a hand to start massaging the small bird. "Tell me where it feels especially nice. In a bit, I'll give you something nice to eat as well, okay? Oh, and... how do you like the name _Rem_, friend?"

Leaving the site with the others, Syrus noticed a single Pokéball fixed to Kei's waist and promptly handed him one of his own. "Don't mind it, I have four more. If any of you needs another to catch a Pokémon, feel free to tell me."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

-1 ration per mon and trainer?

----------


## Kinro

Kei gratefully took the pokeball. "I promise I'll repay you once I have some money!" he said. "I hope this one's a lucky one, too."

----------


## Opsimos

"Don't worry about it," Syrus waived the offer, happy about Kei's gratitude. "Instead, how about you'll take some time this evening to show me some tricks for grooming Gale and Rem?"

----------


## Kinro

"Of course!" Kei replied happily. "You'll really want to get yourself your own kit if you want to be doing it regularly, but I can show you the basics, at least, and things you can do without getting a kit at all. Like the massage thing you were doing. That's the right idea and a great start!"

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

"I mostly just know how to brush out the stuff that clings to Eevee. Stuff really sticks to Eevee..."
Eevee is currently, and happily, rolling around on the grass.


"Unless someone's got one of those Lysander things, we should call the professor before any more pokemon get hurt from the goo..." He was about to start walking back but then remembers they need some sort of reference so he gets out his town map and tries to memorize their location to the most specific they can.

If there's no objections, he'll head to the station and call be the one to make the call.

----------


## JNAProductions

You take a careful look around, and with just as much care, mark the path back to the station. Upon your return, you're confident you could find this spot again, provided you start from the station.

Returned now, you make your call. It rings once... Twice... Three times... And then you get an answer. "Professor's Assistant Hop here. Professor Sonia is busy at the moment."

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

"Oh, hello. I don't know how much of this you've heard about, but we found the source of the goop that made the pokemon sick. There's a crater at..." Nick awkwardly tries to read the map while keeping the phone up to his ear. "Wilderness zone south [coordinates]. There was some bad looking red glowing goop, and it doesn't look like the pokemon are avoiding the area."

Covering the receiver for a second, Nick asks the others for what details he's missing, and will either relay or hand off the phone to anyone that responds.

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben asked for the phone, then spoke briefly.

"I've got photos and video, along with the GPS coordinates.  The 'goop' seemed to be originating from an egg in a crater, although it wasn't any species I recognized.  I'll e-mail the data I have now that we're in a location where I've got a stable connection."

He held out the phone to anyone who might want to add something, idly scratching between Belle's ears as he did so.

----------


## JNAProductions

"None of you touched it, right?" he asks. "And I'm gonna get Sonia and Alfonzo-I don't think they're doing anything that can't wait."

The phone stays quiet for a few moments, with the only sound being a door opening. Soon, though, you hear Sonia's voice-though it's not directed at the phone. "You sure?" she asks.

Alfonzo's voice comes next, slightly more distant. "I'm-" he starts, before devolving into a coughing fit for a moment. "I'm sure."

Sonia gets on the phone properly now, and says "Okay. Before I tell you what I'm about to tell you, I want to make sure you're in private-no one else should hear this."

You look around, confirming that no one else is in earshot, but just to be safe, you drop the volume a touch too. You let her know you're good. "Ten years ago, Alfonzo and Hop faced down a Pokemon called Eternatus. It's some kind of originator of dynamax energy, but it's also incredibly toxic. They managed to capture it-and all was fine, for about a year. Then, Alfonzo found its Pokeball broken. Considering how few people even knew of Eternatus' existence, he couldn't go public with this-but Hop and him have been trying to track it down ever since. Alfonzo's gotten close several times, engaged it in battle, but it always got away."

"This goop... It's traces of Eternatus," she says. "It's really dangerous-to people and Pokemon alike."

----------


## Opsimos

"Wow, what a secret. Do you need us to do anything? Like, hide?", Syrus replied, realising the danger of their discovery.

----------


## JNAProductions

"No-no, you should be safe. You didn't touch it, right?" Sonia says. "These... Deposits, of Eternatus, indicate where it might've _been_, but not where it is now. That being said, if the sky starts turning red and black for no apparent reason... Run. Fast."

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Noticing the repeated question, Nick pipes up, "The only one to touch the stuff was the Rookidee, and we'll be able to keep an eye on him." Then a thought comes across his mind. "But if what looks like an egg IS an egg, could there be intact ones out there?"

----------


## Kinro

"I might have a bit," Kei said. "I mean, not a lot, and I didn't try to, but I did clean up all of the gunk off of Rem, so it really couldn't be helped. It felt a bit tingly to the touch, but other than that, I've been fine so far, I think? It's not that bad, right? I mean, Rem was basically covered with the stuff and they just needed a bit of treatment. They look fine now." He looked to the sky, in case it had suddenly started changing colours.

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben frowned, thinking hard.  He hadn't gotten any on him when he took a sample, just scooped it into a small jar directly off of Rem, but knowing that he'd followed the correct procedure for hazardous materials... his chem prof had been more than a little strict about that, so it had been drilled into him pretty hard... wasn't much comfort with what they were learning.

"Do you have any information you can send us, Professor?" he asked.  "If this thing is active again, knowing its habits would be useful, along with anything we can... y'know, _do_ if we encounter it.  Belle's pretty tough," the little houndour snorted and nodded emphatically, "but I don't think she's up to soloing a legendary, or even taking it on with the help of the others."

----------


## JNAProductions

Sonia says "Kei-I want you to be really careful. A little touch shouldn't be the end of the world, but drink a lot of water, don't overexert yourself, and if you think you're hallucinating, _tell someone_. Okay? On Eternatus itself, it does fly, though it's not exceptionally fast. It likes to burrow in swampy areas or sewer tunnels, but I do think you're right. None of you are in shape to take it on."

There's a moment of quiet. "I'm sorry, you said egg?" she asks, seeming to have just processed that bit. "Alfonzo," she says, her voice not directly at the phone, "Hop, do you think that this thing could breed? Is it possible? Normally legendary Pokemon don't really have the capability, but..."

"I'm going to go to those coordinates," Hop says. "This is important. Alfonzo, you'll be Sonia's assistant for a bit, okay?"

"That's-" Alfonzo tries to object, but is interrupted by a coughing fit. "You don't have to do this, Hop."

Hop responds. "I do. People could be in danger-it's our job to keep them safe. Guys-you just worry about your tournaments, okay? Keep us informed if you find anything, but this isn't your responsibility."

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Not having anything else to say on the call, Nick briefly thinks on Rem's situation. The little corvid would have been exposed the longest. It seems to be doing alright though. There seems to be a lot more going on, probably more than they're even being told now. That's above his level at the moment though, so he mentally decided to take the advice to focus on getting ready for the league.

The train station should have a basic trainer supply vending machine right? Nick tries to see if he can replace the pokeball he used earlier.

----------


## Kinro

Alright, nothing of that so far, but I'll be sure to be careful just in case it happens," Kei was quick to reply. "So I guess we should go now? If we register quick, we might be able to get some new friends before the tournament!"

----------


## JNAProductions

There's no official vendor, but there are people who had more aspirations than finances, and so have Pokeballs they're willing to unload on someone else for cost.

----------


## TeChameleon

"I sure wouldn't mind picking up another partner or two..." Ben commented.  "Belle's great, but we already saw with the salandits, if we get a bad type matchup, I'm kinda hosed."

He stopped for a moment.  "Guys, the stuff in that... egg, or whatever, was _moving_.  I don't think that egg broke by accident, I think it hatched.  Maybe we should hang out in that area a bit, so if Hop needs backup fast, we'll be close by?  I think we can search for ways to expand our teams while we're there, too, at least once we've registered."

----------


## Opsimos

Wearing a worried expression, Syrus carefully stroked Rem's feathers. Fortunately, the Rookidee seemed healthy after their treatment. 

"Let's quickly make sure there's no unattended baby Eternatus around us. If there is, we can safeguard it until Hop arrives. If there isn't, let's leave this immediate area. I think we'll be much more of a liability than a backup for Hop."

"Since we seem split on what to do afterwards, what do you think about a compromise? We could register at Motostoke after walking just a little longer through the wilderness area to find a new friend. Then, after registering, we can return and try our luck again. How does that sound?"

----------


## Kinro

"I'd like to get registered as quickly as possible," Kei said, "but... alright. We can go the slow way. But then I don't think that we'll have time to get back to help with whatever might need to be dealt with here. We have a tournament to get to and everything, right?"

----------


## JNAProductions

*Spoiler: You Would Know This*
Show

The tournament is not for a good long while-you can tackle the gym challenges at your leisure, for the most part. You need to register soon, but then you've got your time.

----------


## MCerberus

Nick

While new would be better, Nick would go and make the exchange. He takes some time to browse the front pages of any news stands before returning to the group, presumably after the call concludes unless he's grabbed to get his opinion.

----------


## JNAProductions

Nick finds someone who's got more balls than they can handle, and convinces them to part ways with some for a little money.

You make your way back to the egg's spot, and find it still where it was. The Salandits you knocked out are gone by now, and they apparently warned the others, as you're left unbothered by any mons there.

With that done, you start the trek to Motostoke. It's a pretty impressive city, much larger than Wedgehurst, and you know you're gonna get lost if you don't ask for directions. So you do-and soon, find yourselves in the League building. There's a bit of a line of hopeful people, ready to take on the world-or at least the League challenges. As you get in line, you hear some chatter. "Did you know?" "The champion finally endorsed someone!" "Really?" "I think so-didn't his friend do some people too?" "Why now? He's been champ for years!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Nick, don't forget to deduct your money. :P

----------


## Kinro

Kei didn't think much of the talk about the champion, until he realized that it was him and his friends that were being talked about! He certainly hadn't expected for word of their endorsement to be spread so wide and so quickly. He did debate mentioning the fact, but thought the better of it. Best not to put so many expectations on themselves so early. They had barely even started, after all, and most of them still had only their first pokemon yet!

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Nick, once entering the city starts to think about all the stuff they could get up to. Are there TM shops open? Get him and eevee styled to make a good impression. MATCHING WRAP-AROUND SHADES... oh wait, that all costs money. It looks like for now they're going to have to take it easy and just keep to the official business. Maybe spend the night in the Poke Center instead of the wilderness zone.

When it comes time to turn in the paperwork, Nick sees the opportunity to get the hype train rolling. You got to give the camera a reason to show you, so his family, aunt's family (including Eevee's folks) and the rest of the town to see. Totally not ego padding. So he puts the charm on trying to set the stage. While handing over his paperwork, he comments, 

"You've got it right. And you know what happened last time there were so many rookie entries,"

*Spoiler*
Show

Not sure if there will be any mechanical effect, just seeing how good the charming goes
Cool + etiquette 
(3d6)[*5*][*3*][*2*](10)

----------


## Opsimos

Syrus and Gale didn't pay the crowd any heed. Neither did Rem who took a nap on Syrus' head. But what Nick said piqued Syrus' curiosity. "What happened back then?", he eagerly asked while filling our the paperwork. "Did they accomplish some amazing feat?"

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Nick sometimes forgets the others don't keep running statistics on trainers and tournament seasons in their heads. So it takes him aback a second before responding while the officials are working with paperwork, and hopefully they aren't listening as hard. "The year that had Alfonso, Hop, the Bede controversy, Marnie."

The sports-nerd part of his brain seems to have been activated.

----------


## Opsimos

"Right, erm. That day," Syrus replied. He had no clue what Nick was talking about but was too proud to admit it. Handing in the last of the forms, he purposely raised his voice and added, "Should we ask some of those people over there where we can find the best pokémon in the area?"

----------


## JNAProductions

The League official takes your forms, and adds "Good luck."

Syrus's raised voice doesn't seem to be noticed-you'll have to be more direct, should you want to make new friends and get some advice.

----------


## Opsimos

Seeing that nobody reacted, Syrus gathered his courage, walked up to the kid nearest to them, and unleashed a barrage of questions. "Hey, my name's Syrus. This is Gale, Rem, Nick, Eevee, Ben, Belle, Kei, and Star. What's your name? Can you teach us good spots for finding pokémon? Do you have a pokémon? Are you attempting the gym challenge, too? Do you want to become friends?"

----------


## Kinro

"I've already got the best pokemon right here," Kei said, hugging Star, who mewed cutely in response, "but I wouldn't mind getting another one or two." He thanked the official and then followed Syrus, laughing at the barrage of question. "Syrus! You need to give them room to speak!" he admonished. "Maybe you can start with your name?" he asked the kid.

----------


## JNAProductions

The kid-a young woman with a Blipbug-laughs a little at the barrage too. "Hold your horses!" she says. "I'm Martha-it's nice to meet you all. But, um, yeah! I'm part of the League Challenge too! I've got ol' reliable, Martha Junior here," she pats the Blipbug on its side. "I, uh, got her when I was young. Don't judge me on the nickname. And I've got a Grubbin too, in a Pokeball."

She thinks a moment. "I'm from around here-my dad works for the League. But I actually caught these guys down in the sewers. My dad doesn't like me going into the Wild Area alone, but he thinks the city's a lot safer."

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben frowned a little as Nick announced to the world that they had been sponsored by Alfonso and Hop, then sighed in relief when nobody much paid any notice.  Bellerog glanced up at him, then settled into her usual waiting position, laying across his feet so that he couldn't walk away very easily.

He'd spent the time on the train grooming her carefully, and now she fairly shone in the light, her coat smooth and glossy, and her bones polished immaculately- she even had a gleaming fresh ribbon, her usual purple, but so dark it was almost black with purple highlights.  A quick visit to the Pokemon centre when they first arrived, and she was back in top form health-wise as well.

Ben nodded, a bit formally, to Martha when she introduced herself, and allowed himself a small smile when she introduced her blipbug, comfortable in the knowledge that Bellerog's embarrassing original name had been rated, and then promptly forgotten when she got her current name.

"We need to do some catching, aye, but I think we'd also be smart to pick up some odd jobs, since I don't think any of us have much cash right now."

He inclined his head to Martha.  "You said you were from around here- is there a job board or similar for visiting trainers?"

----------


## JNAProductions

She thinks a moment. "Not so much an official job board or anything like that, but I'd be happy to help find some people who can use help from you all, if you like. What kinda skills you got?"

----------


## Opsimos

> She thinks a moment. "Not so much an official job board or anything like that, but I'd be happy to help find some people who can use help from you all, if you like. What kinda skills you got?"


"Hey Martha, hi Martha Jr.", Syrus happily replied. "Thanks for your help! And great idea, Ben. I, myself, know a lot about pokémon and teambuilding since my dad ran a library overseas in which I grew up. Other than that, my parents always tell me I'm _fantastic_ at washing the dishes. Hmm, should we visit the sewers while we're here? Oh, and Martha, you still haven't answered if you want to become our friend!"

----------


## JNAProductions

"Um, yeah!" she says. "I'd love to have new friends. It's been a little lonely since John moved to Kanto."

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

With the others having their own leads and plans, Nick doesn't want to get in the way or overcrowd any situation. He keeps an ear out on what Ben is asking, as that could be relevant. For the moment he and Eevee just take a moment to breath. The place looks really different from where they are, or maybe he was just a kid when he was here as a spectator.

----------


## Opsimos

"Great!" Syrus smiled upon making a new friend. _I should ask her for a battle at some point_.

----------


## Kinro

"I know quite a bit about pokemon care," Kei replied. "And... well, not much else. I never really had a job or anything like that. Oh, but I'm pretty ok at grooming, too! See?" he added, showing off his very well-groomed skitty. "And I guess sewers would be a good enough place to start, too. So it's really nice to meet you both!" he added, giving his brightest smile.

----------


## JNAProductions

Martha grins back. "So, what'll it be first? Job hunting for cash, or mon hunting in the sewers?"

----------


## Kinro

"I think mon hunting first," Kei said. "I have a pair of pokeballs I can use still, befor I need to restock, though if everyone want to do the other,, that would be good, too. Even better if we can do both at once, somehow."

----------


## Opsimos

"I'm already dirty from traveling through the wilderness area. Best time to go into the sewers! But I don't mind looking for jobs first if you, Nick and Ben, prefer that."

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Nick takes thinks for a minute. There was a talk of a grubbin, so his mind wanders to how awesome a Vikavolt would be. Then Eevee stirs a bit and he's reminded of _matching wraparound shades_. Clearly there is an important conundrum at hand. As much as the latter would be cool, Nick decides that he still needs to focus and get a pokemon that can attack. As much as the group has been letting Eevee shine, there's going to be times Nick needs to act on his own.

Acting calm and nice he approaches where the group is talking to the kid, "If we wanted to make friends with the sewer pokemon, what kind of stuff do they like?"

----------


## JNAProductions

"Food is a big one-most of the stuff down there isn't exactly fine cuisine," Martha says as you all walk out of the League building. "Though some of them like the rotting stuff. Um, shiny objects too! Things get grimy down there, so bits of sparkle and color are always appreciated. They also tend to be a lil' territorial-so tread carefully."

----------


## Kinro

"Oh, I definitely have some great food!" Kei called out as he pulled out a can of deluxe pokefood. "I guess... Maybe I should have spent less on these and more on pokeballs, though," he added.

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben waggled a hand.  "Eh, honestly the gourmet food is still a lot cheaper than the Pokeballs.  Those can get expensive in a hurry."

He gave a small smile and held up his own can of gourmet food.

"Oh, and I haven't really held down a job, but I've volunteered around the Professor's lab for the last year or so, and I can do a decent grooming job, also... although I'm mostly experienced with Bellerog, which means carapace care for her bones, and short-coated fur."

----------


## JNAProductions

Martha nods. "Yeah, being a trainer isn't cheap. But if you can pull it off, it'll pay for itself."

You chat a little more before you reach the sewer entrance. It's covered in a corroded grate, easy enough to make your way through. "Do be careful of the edges-they're a lil' sharp! Don't want to cut yourself."

----------


## Opsimos

"How much do you usually battle, Martha?", Syrus asked as he accepted the outstretched hand of the far nimbler Gale who had entered the sewer system before him. Not that he couldn't get in there himself. He just didn't want to disturb Rem who, although awake by now, had made himself comfortable on his head.

----------


## Kinro

"Oh, I hope so!" Kei said. "I'd love to be able to just keep training and taking care of pokemon!" Just as asked, he very carefully tried to go through the grate without hurting himself. For now, he'd put Star away, too, not wanting to risk her getting hurt, sick or dirty, walking around in a sewer.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

"Thanks for the advice, kid," Nick replies to Martha as he makes his way down the ladder into the sewer. Not wanting to risk jumping down, Eevee plants itself firmly on his head on the way down, waving to Martha along the way. 

Once he's down on his feet again, Nick starts thinking on the lures. The others seem to want to use the wet food they have, but Nick's got plans for that during training. The rookidee liked the dry chow well enough. First thing's first though. Get his bearings, hope this is a storm sewer.

----------


## JNAProductions

"Other trainers?" she says. "Maybe once a month or so-the trainers here are kinda cliquey, but every once in a while, some other youngster from outside the city is passing through and we get a battle in. Wild mons, though, pretty often! I spend a lot of time down here-speaking of which, careful there. That section's a little shoddily built, so step _very lightly_."

Martha helps you maneuver past the old stonework, and as you head deeper, she pulls out a flashlight to illuminate the path. "It gets real dark, real quick in here. Some areas are lit-but those don't often have Pokémon!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So, plan?

Wander the sewers till you find mons, lay bait down to attract them, what's the plan?

----------


## JNAProductions

You travel through the sewers for what feels like hours, but is probably closer to just one or two. The few mons you spy skittishly scurry away before you can engage with any of them.

Martha frowns, when you reach another, better-lit spot. "I'm sorry, guys. I promise there's usually more! But... I guess luck's not on our side today."

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

"Maybe we spooked them on the way in," Nick reasons in a quieter tone. "I'm going to take a look ahead, quieter."
With that Nick tries to stealthily sneak up to the next bend or obstruction to have a peek over, trying not to upset whatever could be listening.

*Spoiler*
Show

Dexterity/stealth sound good?
(2d6)[*2*][*1*](3)

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben winced as Nick forged ahead, making slightly less noise than a herd of Mamoswine tap-dancing on empty crisp packets.  Bellerog lay down and put her front paws over her ears, cowering, although a slight upturn to the corners of her mouth hinted that it was probably sarcasm.

"Maybe we should change tactics?" he suggested.

"If we put out some of the gourmet food as bait, then backed off a little,we might get some interested takers... and we might be able to split them off from their pack or herd that way, too... or pod, or flock, or whatever."

----------


## Kinro

"I think that's about as good a plan as we can get," Kei said, reaching into his pack to pull out a can of expensive, premium food. "I was planning on giving this one as a welcome gift to my first new pokemon, but... I guess it can me a pre-welcome gift instead?"

----------


## JNAProductions

You place your bait out, after the sneaking failed spectacularly. Martha ushers you all to a quiet and somewhat dark corner, and you wait.

A minute passes... Then two... And then, just as you start to think _Maybe we just wasted our food,_ you see a charjabug tentatively poke its head out. It looks left, right, up, down... And chirps a little, signaling its brood. Three grubbins rush forward, and begin to munch on the goodies, under the watchful eyes of the charjabug.

----------


## Opsimos

"Huh," Syrus whispered. "They're not gross at all. They're kind of cute?" Then, he kept silent and joined Rem and Gale in watching out for hidden ambushes or sneak attacks.

----------


## Kinro

"Hey, little guys," Kei said gently, as he approached the group slowly, carefully, keeping his stance low and his gaze away. "It's alright, I'm a friend. Are you enjoying your food?" he asked. "Yummy, isn't it?"

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Seeing that everyone appears to be calm and okay with the situation calm, Nick thinks that it's time to actually introduce themselves to momma bug and the grubbins. Opening a bag of dry food, he puts some in his hand approaches slowly, crouching to try and show he's no threat.

"Hey guys, we're here looking for some new partners if you're okay with it. We don't want to be scary or anything."

*Spoiler*
Show

Cool +Etiquette 
(3d6)[*3*][*5*][*2*](10)

----------


## JNAProductions

As you approach, the littler ones back off a bit. The momma bug takes the fore, a few currents of electricity running down her back. But with Nick's offer of more food, she tentatively lets the younglings approach.

One of them, a bit braver than the others, scurries forward and starts to munch out of Nick's hand. The mandibles tickle a bit.

----------


## Kinro

"That's right. You see? We're all friends here," Kei said, extending his hand as well, once the mother's electricity had waned. "We really are just looking for more partners and only if you'd like. Isn't it about time your youngings leave the nest?" he suggested. "We can take good care of them, I promise."

Cute + nature?
(4d6)[*3*][*5*][*5*][*5*](18)

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Nick can't quite hide on his face his pleasure at finding an adventurous one. He puts empties the rest of the food on the ground, and, slowly, and if the grubbin doesn't react with suspicion, attempts to pet its. "Are you the trouble-maker of the group?"

----------


## JNAProductions

Another of the little mons moves to Kei, chirping brightly. The mother still watches you all, but she starts munching on the initial bait as well.

Martha laughs, quietly, when Nick mentions the adventurous one being a troublemaker. "Probably," she says. Nick's little Grubbin chows down with abandon, eating its way to fullness in short order.

----------


## Kinro

"Would you like to come with me, little guy?" Kei took out a pokeball and placed it down in front of the grubbins. "I'll take really good care of you and give you good food to eat every day. I'll train you and groom you lots. But because you've all been so good, I'd like it to be your choice."

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben gave a quick smile that his off-the-cuff plan had worked, and moved forwards a little as well, sitting down cross-legged just close enough for the Grubbins to be aware of him, and held out a handful of food as well.

"This is a good chance to see the world and learn a lot of things, to meet all kinds of other Pokemon and experience as much as we can of what the world has to offer." he says, making small coaxing gestures with the food.

*Spoiler*
Show

(4d6)[*3*][*4*][*5*][*3*](15) Clever + Nature?  Trying to tempt the lil' bug with knowledge, heh...

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Nick offers his hand to the adventurous grubbin as the others are making their case. "And you, little bro, want to come see what's out there?"

----------


## JNAProductions

Kei's grubbin seems a little suspicious of the containment device, but all of the little ones are quite happy to have found friends.

Martha lets you know "Sometimes, wrecked or damaged Pokeballs end up down here. They can malfunction and be painful-so maybe don't start off with the Pokeball."

The momma charjabug appraises you all. She moves towards her brood and all of you, and stares down each of you, one at a time. The little grubbins look back, and their parent sends a little discharge their way. The grubbins shoot one back, and then stick with you as the charjabug starts to skitter back to the dank sewers.

----------


## Kinro

"It looks like it is time to leave the nest after all," Kei mused. "And that is really unfortunate about the pokeballs, but we're not going to harm you." He got out his grooming kit. "In fact, I'm going to make you all nice and clean. It's going to feel really good, you'll see!" he said, unpacking to find tiny brushes and product, to rub away at the grime the grubbin had certainly accumulated.

----------


## Opsimos

Seeing more friends join their team, Syrus smiled, "Great! Congratulations! Also, thanks Martha for leading us all the way here."

----------


## JNAProductions

She smiles. "I'm happy to help-though we probably should get out of here. At least, I need to-don't want my dad to worry."

You make the trip back to the surface of the city, coaxing your new companions with you. They follow, a little slowly at first, but are soon keeping pace with aplomb. With Martha's help, you don't get lost or anything, and the fading rays of a sunset greet you when you leave.

----------


## Kinro

"Well, I think we've done more than enough for a day," Kei said, pausing to scratch his new companion's back. "We just need to get a place to stay and tomorrow, maybe do some training to try to get this one to accept a ball. Probably the same with yours?" he asked Nick. "We can't really have them as part of our team if they don't have one."

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Walking the way back the new Grubbin, who Nick still needs to run by new names for, also hitches a ride along with Eevee. This may be a good or a bad thing, since it's likely Eevee will be chatting with the other pokemon about how best to manipulate people for treats and attention, etc. Hopefully it will also explain the pokeball to grubbin.

Nick's head being full of pokemon trivia instead of general knowledge like some of the others, immediately without much thinking responds to question asked of him, "A pokemon cannot be used unless it is registered by the trainer. Registration has to happen via the pokeball, and it may be a good idea to visit a PC to make sure they're in the system."

Turning his attention to the bug on his shoulder, "What do you say little guy? we'll get you checked in and make sure you're not hurt or sick."

OOC - now a good time to ball 'em up and add them to the sheets?

----------


## JNAProductions

"Give 'em a little time. It'll be okay," Martha says. "You got a place to stay? My house has a few guest rooms, if you don't want to splurge on a hotel. Let me just call my dad..."

She gets her phone out and goes to contacts, making a call. It rings once, twice, and then the man on the other end answers. "Hi dad! I met some new friends-they're doing the League challenge too!"

...

"Yeah, they're cool. But, uh, any chance they can use the guest rooms?"

...

"N-no! I didn't even think of that!"

...

"It'll be fine, dad. But okay," she finishes. "Love ya!" she adds and hangs up. "Okay, he's tentatively agreed to let you use the guest rooms-he wants to meet you all first, but you're all cool. It'll be fine!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So, overnight you can get your grubbins in their balls. Feel free to stat them up and add them now.

----------


## Kinro

"That would be really great!" Kei said. "Of course, we'll all try to be on our best behaviour. Right?" he asked the others. "And... well, he won't mind that our grubbins are a bit, well, grubby, will he? They just came back from living in the sewers, after all."

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

"Can't thank you enough, imagine the pokemon center floor would be pretty hard" Nick responds to the offer.

"Just so we know though, any advice for not getting on your dad's bad side?"

----------


## JNAProductions

"I mean, be polite, be courteous, don't abuse generosity... But he's a good dad, and a good guy-he might be a little standoffish at first, but he'll warm up soon enough," Martha tells you.

You spend a bit of time cleaning the worst of the grime off your grubbins while Martha leads you to her home. It's a bit out of the way, in one of the nicer parts of the city. There's a corviknight standing at attention outside the home, but inside the fenced area. "Hey Sir Galahad!" she calls to the bird. "New friends today."

Galahad appraises you all coolly. His focus isn't aggressive-but he takes particular notice of all of you. He expects there to be no trouble.

A tall, broad-shouldered man opens the door. "Good evening, Martha," he says. "Would you like to introduce your new friends to me?" His voice is measured and cool.

"Um, yeah! We've got Syrus, Kei, Nick, and Ben!" she gestures to each of you in turn. "Like I said on the phone, they're doing the League challenge too."

He nods. You notice him looking at your generally scruffy appearance. "Well... Come in. I ordered some food from the café. Hopefully it'll be enough."

Inside, the house is very well-appointed. Lots of custom, high-quality work. The dining room table is big-far bigger than you'd need for Martha and her dad alone-though you did spot a smaller, cozier table in the kitchen. There's a wide spread of food set out on the table, and another spread on the floor nearby for your mons. Martha's dad sits at the head of the table, with Martha by his side. "I'm Davis Attenly," he says when you're all seated. "I apologize for not introducing myself earlier, when Martha told me all of your names. Please, dig in."

----------


## Kinro

"Hello, sir, I'm Kei," Kei said, smiling brightly. "We've just met Martha today and it's been very kind of you both to invite us!" He let Star out of her ball. "This is Star, we been together for a long time. And this one is Gabby, a new friend we just made." He approached to whisper. "I'm sorry if he's still a bit stinky, he just got out of the sewers, but I'll get him cleaned up soon and clean up any mess he makes."

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Despite the introductions and invitation, Nick takes a moment before immediately taking a seat and digging in. Best behavior and all. Pointing out sewer-bug smell... may not have been the best idea. "You are much too kind."

He tries to think of a good way to start a small conversation to keep the good-will coming, but leaves time for the others to respond first.

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben inclined his head when he was introduced, just a hair short of turning into a bow, and Bellerog actually did bow, putting one forepaw across her opposite leg in a surprisingly credible imitation of a curtsy.  The new grubbin, perched on Ben's shoulder, looked curious, but wasn't exactly anatomically equipped to bow even if he had figured out it was expected.

"A pleasure to meet you, sir." Ben said.  "We appreciate the hospitality very much; this is actually the first night of our journey, so it's kinda nice not to need to sleep outside."

He paused.  "Oh!  This is Bellerog-" he said, indicating the houndour, "And this is Taranis, who we just met today." he finished, jerking a thumb at the grubbin who was apparently content to stay on his shoulder for the moment.

----------


## JNAProductions

There's a momentary flicker of a bright smile when Ben indicates Taranis.

*Spoiler: Two Successes On Some Kinda Insight Skill*
Show

Martha clearly has an affinity for the bugs, so seeing someone else do the same is nice for him to see.


It's barely noticeable before his face returns to the calm stature it defaults to. "Where did you meet Taranis?" he asks.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

((I don't think Nick's got 2 dice to roll together to even try))
Nick can be a bit... oblivious some times when it comes to the small things about polite conversation. Instead he keeps along the line of the name discussion. "I haven't run past any names to my new friend here," he motions towards where he the new Grubbin and Eevee should be. Hopefully they haven't already gotten into trouble. "I'm thinking Ace. Except spelled 'A' 'C'. We all promised their mother we'd take good care of them."

----------


## Kinro

"I've alrady decided mine's Gabby," Kei said. "I really think we're going to get along well together, too! And I've already planned how I'm going to train him tomorrow morning."

(Insight + empathy (4d6)[*4*][*5*][*5*][*6*](20)

----------


## JNAProductions

He nods. "You've got to treat your Pokémon well. Galahad's been by my side since I was young, and we've never let each other down."

"Did you ever think about doing the League challenge, dad?" Martha asks.

"No," he replies, shaking his head. "I never had the time."

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

The 'never had time' remark hits part of Nick's brain, affirming the group's sudden jump into adventure for this season of the league. The plan to train tomorrow was something he was going to bring up, so they can coordinate. The young trainer finds himself a good seat and pulls up, still not eating before the conversation dies down a bit.

"We could look into getting some supporter seats for the opening ceremony if you're interested. Can't hurt to at least inquire."

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben angled his head at Martha, careful not to dislodge his shoulder-perched grubbin.

"We met them all in the sewer- Martha helped us find them, she seems to have a talent in that direction."

He hesitated.  "It seems a real shame that you weren't able to go on the challenge, sir.  We've been out one day and it's already been... quite an experience."

*Spoiler*
Show

Clever + Insight (5d6)[*4*][*1*][*5*][*6*][*4*](20)

----------


## JNAProductions

His smile returns-broad and genuine. "I don't regret the path I took-but it's good to know that Martha's way will be good as well."

Martha blushes a bit, and leans over to one-armed hug her dad. "Thanks dad."

The meal continues, the ice properly broken now. You talk more about your lives, and learn that Mr. Attenly was an early worker in the Corvinkight taxi system. He grew up poor, but became friends with the founder of the taxi system, and worked his butt off to make the company succeed. He's now pretty well-off, and while he's never let Martha feel the crunch that he did in his youth, he's instilled in her a good set of values and appreciation for the work of others.

Eventually, the food ends, and you relax into your seats, properly full. Mr. Attenly takes a call, leaving you five alone in the dining room. "Okay... We should probably get some sleep," Martha says. "Full bellies always do that to me! Erm, we've only got two guest rooms, but we've got some extra bedding and stuff. I'll help get everything set up, kay?"

True to her word, Martha helps dig for some extra cots and bedding and other creature comforts, and soon enough, you've each got a bed to sleep in. Mr. Attenly returns a bit after everyone's getting situated. "If you need anything in the night, the kitchen is just down the hall. Water's from the sink, though I suggest against any late night snacks. Doesn't do a body good."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'll let there be some responses to this, but I'll move towards morning soon. :)

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben promptly claims a piece of the floor for his bedroll, figuring that he was probably better off getting used to roughing it (even a little bit, like this) sooner than later.

He thanks Martha again, then bids her and the others good night, settling in with Taranis sleeping just above his head, cuddling a little under the pillow, and Bellerog claiming her usual spot sitting on top of him.

----------


## Kinro

After dinner, Kei did as he'd promised he would and spent a good while taking care of Gabby, even borrowing the bathroom to do so, making sure he was nice and clean. By the time he was done, Ben had already gone to sleep and he felt no hesitation in taking the bed, falling eagerly into its warm comforts, cuddling Star as he usually did, and now, the newly clean Gabby, too.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Nick doesn't give AC a full bath after checking the new nickname, instead going over his shell with a soft bush after getting the travel gunk out of Eevee's fur. AC seems to like it enough. Overall a good day, and Nick's ready to sleep. Unlike some of the others he keeps his partners in their pokeballs for rest time.

----------


## JNAProductions

Sleep takes you soon enough.
Your dreams are a little troubled-you don't recall much of them when you wake up, but there was a red haze, and it felt pretty ominous.

But bad dreams aren't enough to stop you from heading to the dining room again. Martha's bringing in some donuts, and lets you know "My dad's out to work for the day. But he bought us breakfast!"

----------


## Kinro

Kei yawned as he sat up in bed. "That's great!" he said. "About the breakfast, I mean. A quick bite and then, I want to do some training. And after that, I think it's time we move one to our next thing?" he suggested.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

The weird dreams and the change of environment triggers a weird shock and a subconscious flight response for about half a second when Nick is woken up, but that passes. It's followed by a "Oh, thanks." as he tries to get back into reality.

"I think since we're in the area until the big day, we're in for training or someone mentioned trying to get more cash?"

----------


## Kinro

"Training first," Kei suggested. "We should start getting into the habit. Then cash later after, I think would be a good idea. I'm not exactly sure what we can do, though. Martha, I think you said you had ideas?"

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben thrashes fitfully in his sleep, mumbling "Red..." indistinctly.  He began to dream that he was suffocating, and flailed awake, to discover that, at some point during the night, he had rolled onto his back, and Belle had happily taken up station laying on his chest, and Taranis had apparently decided that his face was a comfortable place to sleep.

Dislodging his bedmates, Ben scrambled out of his bedroll and sat up, rubbing the sleep out of his eyes with one hand while he snagged a doughnut with the other.

Catching up with the conversation, he nodded.  "I think it's still early enough that we could get some training in before most of the places we could get work at would be open anyways.  What's the word, Martha?  Any good spots to train at?"

----------


## JNAProductions

"There's some parks that are nice and safe for training," Martha says as she munches on a baked good. "There's also the steamworks-it's a lot more private, but not as safe. And technically you're not supposed to be there, but the workers never really check."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Parks are safe-just normal training.
The steamworks are not-but the danger does give a bonus! When rolling for your training, you can reroll any number of dice. However, if any rerolls end up being a 1, then something bad will happen. The more 1s that you reroll into, the worse it is.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

"Wasn't planning on doing anything that would push us to the edge today," Nick replies. "Tag or shadow boxing, something that can be fun to introduce Ace in without too much pressure. Think the part or wilderness will do for that. The grubbins would probably be okay with not being out in the open though."

----------


## Kinro

"Well, they'll have to learn to fight in the open sooner or later, Kei opined. "This will be training for that, too. So I do vote for the park, too." The steamworks... maybe some other time. If they ever needed to do some more intensive training. For now, maybe he could have his join in with the tag game, or else maybe give them simple instructions while grooming, to improve their teamwork? There were certainly plenty of options.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

"Yah if we want to get all the pokemon introduced properly it may be a good idea to coordinate..." Then a thought, just to make sure they weren't being rude. "Martha, if you'd like to come with us, Martha, you'd of course have a say."

----------


## JNAProductions

"Heck yeah!" she says. "Lemme just get my jacket-looks like it might be drizzly later."

You head for a nearby park. It's uphill a bit, situated significantly above the steel girders that make up the underbelly of Motostoke. There's a few other people present, the most notable being a six feet tall person of androgynous looks. They're with a Rhyhorn, playing fetch.

----------


## Kinro

Kei let Gabby out of his ball as soon as they got to the park. He didn't necessarily need to keep him there, but he also couldn't always keep her out. He had to learn to get used to being in there as much as possible. "See? It didn't hurt at all, did it?" he asked, making sure to give him plenty of rubs. "And now, it's time to play!" If there was a game the others wanted to start, they'd join in, otherwise, he was planning to spend some time giving instructions as he groomed them. Either way, teamwork was going to be the focus of today's lessons.

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben ambled along behind the others, popping Taranis in and out of his pokeball in repeated flashes of red light.

*Flash*

Taranis was on his head.

*Flash*

Taranis was on his shoulder.

*Flash*

Taranis was on his head again.

*Flash*

Taranis was clinging to the back of his leg, upside down.

*Flash*

Back on the head.  And so on throughout the walk, half playing a small game, half getting the grubbin used to zapping in and out of the pokeball.

Bellerog trotted along beside him, occasionally getting just close enough to his feet that he stumbled trying not to trip over her, at which point she'd glance up, mouth open in silent doggy laughter.  This earned her an eyeroll and a quick pat before he went back to zapping Taranis in and out of the pokeball.

"So what do you all think?  Tag, maybe?  Something simple that the newbies can pick up on quickly but that still takes some coordination would be my call, but if someone wants to do something different, I'm open." Ben said as they got closer to the park.

----------


## Kinro

"Tag, maybe... but short distance tag," Kei suggested. "Not all of our pokemon are as fast as the others. And one can fly. With short distances, they can learn the moves to attack and dodge and read their opponents, like in a real battle. That... and we do 'its' in pairs. When someone is tagged, the older 'it' is freed and the tagged pokemon becomes part of the pair. That will help them to learn to work as a team and will encourage not picking on weaker members only. Us trainers can stand outside the circle and give orders and guide them. Sounds like something that could be fun?"

----------


## JNAProductions

Martha nods as she lets her own mons out. "I'm used to training alone, but this sounds like a lot more fun!"

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Instead of hoofing it or being put in a pokeball for the trip, AC has already adapted well to Eevee's recommendations and has claimed a shoulder to ride on the way to the park. Once the group gets to the park, the mons jump down to sniff around the area. It appears more than ever that the pair are not shy, and if they get too long without direct supervision they'd go find something to get up to.

"That seems like a good idea. The newcomers probably aren't too familiar with battle. Still towards the end I'd like to make sure I participate directly. Good to let Ace and Eevee know I wouldn't ask anything I'm not willing to do."

----------


## Kinro

"I disagree," Kei said. "There's plenty I will be asking of them that I won't do. And plenty more that I will do that they shouldn't have to. Our roles are different. Each important, but different. But if you want to join, too, though, that's up to you. But I'd like to ask, that you wait until at least each of my pokemon have had a chance to pair up with all others once or twice before you do. We'll be fighting with each other a lot from now on and I want them to get a bit used to working in the different teams.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

"Fair enough", Nick replies. AC comes by for some attention and Nick scratches him on his head-plate. AC replies with happy 'gruuuuuuub'. The group's going to have different ideas, so for such a matter they should just respect each-other's wishes about their pokemon.

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben nods, but adds "Just so you know, I'll be joining in towards the end as well; I find it gives me a better idea of how they move and how their reflexes are if I'm participating too."

With that, he moves to form a part of a circle and gently sets Taranis down, giving him a quick skritch under the mandibles, and Bellerog a brief pat that lets her know it's time for action.

----------


## Kinro

Kei nodded. "Good, looks like we're all agreed," he said, placing his own pokemon down before lightly drawing a circle with his foot. It was just about big enough for all the pokemon to be able to line up inside of it. He then placed his hand about chest high. "And no flying more than this high, alright?" he said, before taking his place around the circle. Of course, once the humans joined in, it might have to be made quite a bit larger.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Nick meanwhile is trying to explain the rules of the tag games they have set up, especially the ones at the beginning. AC is new, and Eevee's explanation was probably... a little self-servingly off. He especially explains while this is battle practice of a sort, they aren't actually battling here and doing damage.

----------


## JNAProductions

Martha listens too, having her mons stay by Nick. She nods along with the explanation.

Once all the mons and Martha are caught up to speed, the games begin! Your Pokémon dart in and out of the area, trying to catch one another and avoid being caught in turn. You can see they're having a good time-it might be exercise, but it's also play time, and the new bug mons are having a blast.

Around when you feel you've accomplished what needed doing with this little training session, there's a loud _fwhump_ and a PokeDoll lands amongst your mons. "Watch out!" you hear, and the rhyhorn playing fetch earlier comes charging into the game of tag. "Sorry! Bad throw!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Everyone, make Dodge rolls for your mons. They're not in DANGER danger, but there is a charging rhyhorn. :P

----------


## Kinro

Kei was heavily invested in the game, shouting orders liberally. Mostly, he tried to help his mon do better, but he also subtly tried to direct them in a ways such that they'd pair up with all of the other ones. With each other, of course, was easy, and it's how they performed best, but there were certainly other interesting combinations. But when the doll landed in the circle, he looked to it, then looked to the incoming rhyhorn, eyes growing wide. "Star! Gabby!" he called out. "Everyone. Out of the circle! Evade!" And his mon, at least, wasted no time in doing so.

Star
(3d6)[*2*][*6*][*6*](14)
Gabby
(2d6)[*6*][*5*](11)

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

During training it seems that AC has a potential trick to avoid damage. In addition to dodging, he would string shot if successful, making him faster than other mons. Potential interesting follow-up to an attack in battle it seems...

But some time later when the pokedoll appears, Nick responds immediately with the command they had just been training with. "Ace, Eevee, evade!"

*AC* - (3d6)[*4*][*6*][*6*](16)
*Eevee* - (3d6)[*1*][*5*][*1*](7)

----------


## JNAProductions

Your mons get out of the way of the romping rhyhorn just fine.

The tall person catches up, and asks "Everyone okay?" as they get their Pokémon to their side.

"We're fine, yeah," Martha says.

They nod, and breathe a sigh of relief. "Sorry! I'm really sorry. I wasn't paying attention, and your Pokémon were moving around, and I just tossed it, and... Sorry."

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Taking stock of his mons and making sure everything is in order, Nick picks up Eevee, who is probably already planning to grab the doll as revenge or something similar. AC makes an upset chittering noise but is otherwise keeping its distance for now.

"I think everyone's okay," Nick responds. Then trying to break the awkwardness, adds, "Though if your Ryhorn can jump like that you may want to look at the racing circuit."

----------


## JNAProductions

"You think so?" they say, blushing slightly. "I, uh, thanks! You hear that, buddy?" they add to their mon.

The rhyhorn trots back to their side, and mutters some rhyhorn noises. "But, um, yeah... I've just been having trouble sleeping, and lost my attention, and-"

Martha cuts him off. "It's okay! Really, no one got hurt. Accidents happen."

----------


## Kinro

"You should be more careful," Kei said, reproachfully, hugging his mon to himself, but Nick is right, at least no one was harmed. So... uhm... now, what?" he asked. He was mostly satisfied witht heir training session and it felt awkward to continue now. "We look for jobs or...?"

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Even though they're still ready to act if needed, Nick's pokemon look a little winded and he could tell. They could at least use a break for now. "I guess that's the next priority so we can keep going. Either that or try and find valuables in the wilderness zone."

----------


## TeChameleon

With the Rhyhorn's interruption, the game of tag seemed to have gone off the rails a bit.  Belle had performed well, and Taranis was doing alright, but the consensus seemed to be for moving on, so Ben shrugged and whistled Bellerog back over and called Taranis along with her.

Then Ben raised an eyebrow at Nick's suggestion.  "Do people really lose that many valuables in the wild zones?  I thought that the 'pokeballs full of stuff lying around' was an urban myth or something."

----------


## JNAProductions

The rhyhorn and its master make their departure.

Martha says "I'm not really supposed to go into the Wild Area. Dad's rules. So I don't really know how much truth there is to those rumours."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Let's try to keep it moving-so, a decision! Wild Area, or jobs?

Once I get at least two of the same votes, I'll move us on. :)

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

"I kept hearing stories about people find star pieces and TMs there," Nick explains. This may be one of the tall tales he's collected.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

jobs seems to be the preset plan, so I'll defer

----------


## JNAProductions

After some talking, you decide that it'd be better to not risk Martha's father's wrath, and since her company is enjoyable, you'll stick to inside Motostoke and search for a job.

Once the decision is made, you turn to look at Martha. "Right. I am the expert," she says. "Uh... Well, if you're good with bigger mons, my dad can always use a hand around the sky taxis. Corviknights can be a bit much, though. The café we order from seemed to be missing some servers-I think a family that was working with them moved recently? So they're sure to be looking for help. Um, let's see... Mrs. Helm lives near my house, and she's always happy to fork over a few dollars for doing chores around her house. I think it's less that she needs help there, though she is old and can use it, and more that she likes company since Mr. Helm passed away. And there _should_ be a job board at the PokeCenter, just in case."

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

"I think we should check the center at least to check in," Nick comments. "We need to get the new pokemon in the system anyway."

----------


## Kinro

"Good plan," Kei said. "We can look at the jobs there and if there isn't anything else, we can always go with one of those you said, Martha. I'd like something that I can do either with my 'mon or just have them around as I do it, so the server job might not be bad, but we can always see if there's something better, right?"

----------


## TeChameleon

"I was at the Pokecentre this morning just after we got here, but I was in a rush and I don't remember if there was a job board or not.  But I do agree we should go there- the League's database is pretty good, but there's no sense in inviting trouble by not reporting that we caught some new 'mons." Ben said.

He paused to let Taranis settle on his shoulder, then headed off towards the Centre, Bellerog trotting contentedly at his heels.

----------


## JNAProductions

The Center is a short walk away. When you arrive, it's mostly empty. You take your mons to the counter, getting the new ones registered and asking the nurse to make sure they're all feeling well.

As the nurse looks them over, you put your eyes on the job board. It has...

*Spoiler: Job Board*
Show

*Maintenance In Motostoke* 
Steel-type Pokémon preferred! Help maintain the steamworks in Motostoke.

*Café Needs Servers*
Anyone can apply! Local café needs servers with a friendly attitude.

*Greenhouse Gardening*
Grass-type Pokémon preferred! Plants need help in Motostoke greenhouses.

*Amateur Photoshoots*
Anyone can apply! Amateur photographer looking to develop a portfolio. Payment will be in exposure.

*Deliveries*
Anyone can apply! Help deliver letters and small packages.

----------


## Kinro

'Exposure' meant 'for free'. Kei knew at least enough to know that and enough to stay clear of anything like that. He didn't have steel or grass pokemon, so two other jobs didn't really apply. The garden one especially. Kei didn't think they'd appreciate him bringing a bug pokemon to it. And with both of his mon small and, well, not particularly fast... "Server, I think, is still the one I should go for," he said. "Hopefully, they'll allow temp work, so we can explore the wilderness later, if we want?" he suggested.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

"I think I can manage deliveries," Nick replies still looking at the board. "But if things are too crowded there, the other job doesn't pay but Eevee,"

Eevee is making a deliberately cute face and slowly wagging its tail.

"Likes attention."

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben glanced down at Bellerog, nearly dislodging Taranis from his head.

"I think deliveries sound about our speed.  I've got long legs, and Belle can move plenty quick when she wants to."

He paused.

"And Taranis can just... sit on my head, I guess."

----------


## JNAProductions

You agree to a meeting place, near the entrance of Motostoke, once you're all done.

Kei and Martha head to the café, where the shift is uneventful. They see all manner of people and Pokémon, and get to sample an occasional bit of food.
You each get $200 for a good day's work.

Nick and Ben, meanwhile, head to the post office. There's a single overworked-looking man behind the desk, who appears on the edge of a breakdown when they arrive. "Please tell me you don't need much," he says. When you tell him you're here to help, he looks like he could cry happy tears. "Arceus above, thank you!" he says, and starts giving directions.
Near the end of the day, you're each given a small package with some odd instructions. They're deceptively heavy, despite only being the size of your fist, and you are told not to look in them (normal), not to jostle them (okay...), and under no circumstances to let an electric-type near them (why?). While the instructions are odd, they're being delivered to a government building, so it should be good? Maybe?
Or at least, it would be, until a rodent Mon darts in front of your path, getting you tripped up. Ben fumbles, but recovers, his package. Nick fumbles, and does not recover.
The package hits the ground, and a thick metallic box bursts out of the packaging.
You know that Kei and Martha are probably already waiting for you-but what will you do about this?

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Not knowing what exactly they stumbled into but trying to avoid getting into an even worse disaster, Nick reclaims the package and tries to keep it inside his jacket.  That just caused a delay, but he's still got to deliver the package. Then comes a thought.

AC pops out of his pokeball, and Nick asks of him, "Ace, can you tell if an electric charge is coming at you?" Regardless of the answer, he turns to Ben. "Make a run for it before another stray finds us?"

----------


## JNAProductions

Ace sniffs at the metal box for a bit. He then looks up at you, and gives an approximation of a shrug.

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben hesitated when he saw the metal box.

*Spoiler*
Show

(4d6)[*3*][*5*][*3*][*3*](14) Science + Clever roll to see if Ben recognizes anything about it


"Belle, let me know if you smell ozone or anything you recognize as an electric type.

He glanced up.  "Taranis, you should be able to sense electrical fields, I think.  If you sense anything, make a noise.  If you can't do it, don't worry, it's all right.  It's just something that could maybe help."

Then he looked at Nick.  "We should keep moving, to see if we can avoid any problems, but I'm not sure how much we should hurry... it's probably safe because we're going to a government building, but it's not a guarantee.  Let's see if we can figure out anything about whatever these are, since there was an accident and they can't really blame us for it being open.  I hope, anyways."

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

"Well Ace looks like you're on lookout duty," Nick states getting ready to move as Ben suggested.
"Gruuuub" is the response back.

"And Eevee, can you find Kei and Martha, try and tell them we'll be late?" then turns to Ben. "Ready?"


With that Nick starts off again not sprinting, but in a nice hurried gait.

----------


## JNAProductions

Nick makes it to the office, where he drops off the wrapped and unwrapped boxes. The person who receives the package, a tall woman, looks at him. "What happened?" she asks neutrally.

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben arrived behind Nick and placed his package on the counter as well.

"He tripped.  It was an accident." he said coolly, folding his arms and giving the woman a level look.

At his feet, Bellerog gave him a glance that mixed wariness with amusement.  Taranis, having no idea what was going on, simply sat on Ben's head and chirruped to himself.

----------


## JNAProductions

"Right. Thank you," the woman says, taking the boxes and heading to a back room.

You head back to the post office and get your moolah, $200 each, and then find Kei and Martha near the front of Motostoke.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Wanting to protest what happens, Nick decides against it and just takes the money. When they meet up, presumably a little after Eevee arrived, he's only got really one way to explain why they're late.

"I think we were tricked by the government. How'd the cafe go?"

----------


## Kinro

"Uhm... I don't think we were tricked by anyone," Kei said. "Just had a nice day serving people, got some money... and no, I think it's time to explore, like we wanted to do?"

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben nodded.  "Not sure 'tricked' is the right word, but there was definitely something sort of shady about the job we took, or... well, the delivery, anyways, not the job.  Kinda wish I'd taken a couple of pictures of that box to send back to the lab, see if they knew what it was."

He brightened a little.  "And exploring sounds great, which way do you think we should head?"

----------


## JNAProductions

"There's an old tower, that's supposed to be haunted," Martha says. "Don't know much of its history, but it sounds cool!"

----------


## Kinro

"That does sound cool," Kei agreed. "I wouldn't mind going there next. Though maybe I should get some pokeballs first, just in case? I don't want to keep borrowing other people's."

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

"That sounds fine. Hoping we find a berry tree on the way. Even if there's not a lot to keep, the pokemon would probably like a treat."

----------


## JNAProductions

You stop by the Pokémart and restock, slightly, on your capturing devices. And then, you set off!

The sun is close to setting as you exit Motostoke, coloring the sky in brilliant pinks and purples and reds. You move west, where you can see the remnants of some ancient tower. How do you make your approach?

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Approach options:

-Cautiously: You can avoid any mons you don't want to battle or capture, but you'll be going slow. You won't arrive till after nightfall.
-Normally: You'll risk unwanted battles on a 1, but you'll get there just as night is falling. The spookies won't have had time to awaken yet.
-Recklessly: You'll risk unwanted battles on a 2-, but you'll get there with about a half hour till night has fallen.

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben opened his mouth, then closed it again, looking thoughtful.

"Er, not to be that guy, but does anyone beside Bellerog have a move that can affect a ghost-type at all?  I think Rem and Martha Jr. might, but that's not a lot to protect all of us."

He hesitated again.  "Also, Martha, does your dad mind you being out this late?  You can borrow my phone if you need to call him."

----------


## Kinro

"I... think Gabby's string might?" Kei said, uncertain. Not about the string, but about the implications of what Ben said. He was right, there wasn't much that either of his 'mon could do if a ghost type was to attack them. "If you two don't think you can handle it, maybe we should wait until Gabby's learned more moves first?"

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

"I think we can do this," Nick responds. It seems pretty obvious his first impulse wouldn't be to back down. "Since we've started we've been helping each other with support pokemon. If we keep together we can deal with what we find."

A moment passes.

"Besides, it could just night-time pokemon taking shelter in the tower. Or maybe we can talk them out, like we have already."
Eevee, perched on his shoulder, rolls its eyes. That may be a dissenting vote.

*Spoiler*
Show

Vote for regular speed

----------


## JNAProductions

Martha shrugs. "It'll be fine! Come on, let's explore!"

----------


## JNAProductions

You make your way to the old tower ruins, moving quickly but carefully.

Along the way, you spot something slightly glinting from a bush-quick investigation reveals a discarded Great Ball! One of you takes it and stows it away.

The sun sets as you crest the hilltop into the main tower area. The moon is a bright, full one tonight, and you feel an aura of... Well, not anything that feels overly sinister. An otherworldly presence, like the spirits of the departed, but their faintest touch. A mere memory of what once was, still making its impact on the world.

The tower's door is still intact. However, there's a gaping hole in the side if you wish to go in.

----------


## Kinro

As they approached the dark, scary tower, Kei wished that they would have tried going just a bit faster. But, in any case, there they were now and it didn't seem right to just turn back right away. "Anyone has a light?" he asked as he headed to the main doors, deciding to try them out first, before heading into any  strange holes.

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben hid a small smile as he gave the sequence of whistle-clicks that let Bellerog know he wanted her to light the area.  The little houndour complied, fireglow appearing behind her teeth with a faint 'whoosh'.

The shadow of the tower was suddenly alive with dancing, jagged shadows, the hellish red-orange light serving mostly to throw the darkness into sharp relief, and making the area a hundred times scarier than the simple fading sunlight had.

Ben actually had an LED pocket torch attached to his keychain, along with his phone light and even a camping lantern in the small tent he carried, although to access that, he'd have to open the cargo pokeball and set up camp entirely to get into the tent to fetch it.

The other boys, who were probably long since used to the strange things he found funny, would most likely tell him to knock it off pretty quickly, but for now, it tickled his weird sense of humour to spook his friends a little.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Add another one of those things Nick has been meaning to get once there's a little more cash to go around. Still, at least Ben has things covered.

"See anything in there?" he asks moving forward into the rip in the masonry that they would, presumably using as an entrance.

----------


## JNAProductions

Inside is a dirt floor. There are grooves in the stone showing where the wood that used to be the floor once lay, but it has long since rotted away. While the tower still stands, judging by what's left of the construction, actually CLIMBING it is probably a bad idea. But, with a little searching for a good spot to settle in for a brief rest, you find what looks like an unused tunnel.

Or, rather, Martha finds it. "ACK!" she lets out as she steps forward, her foot falling through a patch of loose dirt into said tunnel.

----------


## Kinro

"Eep!" Kei called out when Bellerog made the scary light. "Ben! Quit it," he added, before apparently failing to open the front doors. "Oh, you found something?" he asked Martha, when she cried out, quickly heading to see her.

----------


## JNAProductions

"Yes," she says, trying to get her leg unstuck. When Kei reaches her, he grabs onto her hands and helps pull her free. "There's something bigger down there. But, uh, let's be careful exploring it."

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben chuckled to himself and gave the soft trill that let Belle know she could stop flaming.  He pulled out his penlight and shone it around curiously, wondering if he'd spot any ghost-types or anything of the sort, then directed it at the hole in the floor that Martha had... er, found.

Then he waved the light slightly.  "I probably shouldn't be the only one with a light.  I've got my phone light too, although I don't like using it too much- kills the battery awful fast.  But I've got a couple of charge packs that are fully topped up, so it should be alright."

He paused.  "Oh... please don't lose this, though-" he said, indicating the pocket torch.  "It's got my keys on it."

Then he hesitated.  It was a strange thought, that he probably wouldn't need to use anything on that keyring for weeks or maybe even months.  For maybe the first time, it hit home that he was away from everything he knew.  Then he glanced at the others and Bellerog, and gave a half-smile.  Well, almost everything.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Nick stays towards the edge of the light, trying to spot out anything that could be out there. Considering a light source is their primary anti-ghost attacker, maybe this was a bad idea. No point but to go on though.

"Well at least this will be a story," he comments before looking over at Eevee, to see if it has seen or smelled anything.

----------


## Kinro

"Alright," Kei saidm the light situation having apparently been sorted out. "Let's go see what there is to see?" He looked at the hole Martha had made and tried to knock some more dirt away from the opening, enough to allow them to get in. "So let's go down there and see?" he suggested, before taking the first go in getting himself down into the tunnel.

----------


## JNAProductions

The hole is uncovered, revealing a sharp downward slope. It evens out to a gradual descent some five feet down-not hard to climb out of, as long as you're not in a rush. The walls are made of the same stone as the tower above, though much better preserved. And, as with the floor you're on now, you can see grooves and divets where wooden paneling or beams might've once laid. But those are long since gone.

Going in, anyone less than five feet six inches tall is able to stand fully, while anyone taller needs to stoop a little. The tunnel is still well put-together, despite all the years that have passed.

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben dropped into the tunnel and played his light around, hunching well over to keep from smacking his head on the ceiling.  Seeing the divots on the floor, he raised an eyebrow and snapped a few pictures of them, the flash starkly lighting the tunnel.

Then he gave the soft whistle that told Bellerog to take point.

Belle moved forwards, her flame igniting with its typical quiet *Fwoomph*, sending shadows and firelight dancing up and down the tunnel.

----------


## Kinro

Kei, thankfully, didn't have to hunch down, but he wasn't exactly pleased with the light that Bellerog put out. Better than no light, though, and he wasn't the first in, at least, so he was happy enough to keep going forward, trying to keep on the lookout for any surprise ghosts or anything like that.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Securing the rear of the group, nothing bad seems to have happened or is going through Nick's mind at the moment. Eevee being out does manage to stretch itself looking around once or twice and squishes its ears against the tunnel roof.

----------


## JNAProductions

Martha's the last one down. She brings one of her mons out, holding him to her chest. "Spooky..."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

How deep do you want to go before making a new decision?

----------


## JNAProductions

You descend a bit deeper. As you go, Bellerog's flames and the LED light stop being the only illumination-there's a dull red glow, simply coming from _around_.

*Spoiler: Insight Alert-One Success*
Show

Something is lurking ahead.

*Spoiler: Two Successes*
Show

That lurking thing is drawing nearer. Not quickly, but steadily.

*Spoiler: Four Successes*
Show

The thing that's lurking ahead seems to be flickering in and out. Either like something solid is being waved in front of it, or perhaps, as a Ghost Mon, it's going into and out of the walls.

----------


## Kinro

"Oh, looks like there's something ahead," Kei said, getting one of his 'mon ready. "It's getting closer!" He was somewhat nervous about it still, but they didn't come all this way just to run away at the first sight of something, did they?

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben frowned at the walls and the vicinity, studying the red glow.

Sure, it was spooky and all, but right now he was concentrating, and quite frankly, he wasn't too worried about Belle handling whatever was coming, given type advantage and whatnot.

"Hmm.  Red glow and supposed to be haunted?  Best guess for right now is Misdreavus, I think."  He glanced at the others.  "Do any of you guys want to try and catch it?  I don't really need a ghost-type on my team, I don't think, since dark offers most of the same coverage."

He played his light around a little more, although with ghost types loving to pop out of invisibility for a jump scare, it probably wouldn't show much.

----------


## Kinro

"I'm... uhm... I'm not sure I'd want to fight a ghost," Kei said, "but if it happens, I'd never turn down getting a new member for my team. Unless someone else would like it more?" he asked. "Though... maybe we shouldn't start asking things like that before we... you know, decide to fight a ghost."

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben stopped and turned around, shining his light in Kei's face by accident, then twitching it away to shine more in his general direction.

Then he gave Kei a funny look.  "If we're not going to fight any ghosts, why'd we come all the way out here?"

----------


## JNAProductions

As you talk, the lurking form draws nearer. Your mons let out their own noises of challenge, as a gastly appears from within the wall.

*Spoiler: Insight Clever-One Success*
Show

You get a general sense that's something's not quite right.

*Spoiler: Two Successes*
Show

The gastly isn't behaving normally. And its coloration seems just a wee bit off.

*Spoiler: Four Successes*
Show

That gastly looks drugged. You aren't entirely sure how you'd drug a ghost, but that's the best analogue you can give.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Start rolling your initiatives. We might not be using them, but it'll be good to have them just in case.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Eevee begins tugging at Nicks collar and makes weak little 'vees'. As much as he wants to head on, he isn't as eager to put Eevee through whatever is coming up. "If we can see whatever it is immediately that's fine, but Eevee wants to bail."

----------


## Kinro

"We didn't know it would be ghosts," Kei pointed out. "Maybe we could have found... I don't know, a zubat, or a nice cubone? Not everything has to be ghosts all the time, you know." He frowned. "But this one... It looks like it's acting weird... not right. Like there's something wrong with it." He hesitated, then waved his hand. "Uhm... Hi? Little gastly? I guess you already know we're here, but... are you alright? You look... off. Sick, maybe? Do ghosts get sick?"

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben just kind of shrugged at Kei's response.  He wasn't sure why there'd be a cubone here, but now didn't seem to be the time to bring it up.  Then the gastly popped into view, and he frowned sharply.

And then something clicked.  He yanked out his phone and flipped through his photos rapidly, finding the ones he had taken of the 'meteorite' crash site and holding the phone up to compare the colour to the weird ambient red glow.

"Guys, be very careful.  Something isn't right.  It shouldn't be possible for a gastly to be poisoned, they're ghost/poison type, so it's either sick or something is very, very strange.  Really wish I'd been able to afford an antidote." he finished, making a face.

----------


## JNAProductions

The gastly wobbles closer, its movements erratic. Suddenly, it pauses. Its eyes latch onto Nick's. And then, the gastly screams, an unearthly wail of pain and rage.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Kei is up first, I believe. Was that 8 for you or your mon?

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben flinched at the howl, then frowned, looking increasingly concerned as Belle moved to the front.

"Bellerog, keep it back.  Leer!" he commanded.

Then he flicked a glance at the others as he flipped rapidly through the notes he had taken so far, frowning more intensely.  "Martha, do you have any idea if this tunnel connects with the sewer tunnels back in town?  Like, where we are relative to the sewers we were in earlier?"

He didn't wait for an answer, at least not yet. "I think we should try to catch the gastly and send it to the lab so that they can help it, because I'm not sure an antidote would work on it- it's _made_ out of poison!  And it seems like this is connected to the thing we found in the forest, the colour..." he waved an arm at the glow "is pretty close."

(2d6)[*4*][*5*](9)

----------


## JNAProductions

Martha, who was bringing up the rear, seems to be gone.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

With Eevee wiggling and probably ready to bail as well, Nick needs to take the time to calm the mon. "Eevee, we see what it is, and you're a normal type. We can help Belle and we can fight it".

*Spoiler*
Show

I guess going to roll for success if eevee's going to even want to fight right now (1d6)[*4*](4)

----------


## JNAProductions

The gastly's gaze on Nick turns sinister, and he can feel his willpower crumbling away.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Spite on Nick-set Will to 1.

----------


## Kinro

Well, if they were fighting, they were fighting. Star didn't have anything she could do against ghosts, Kei knew, so he sent out Gabby instead. "Slow him down!" he called to Gabby, who promptly spit a String Shot at the ghost type.

Gabby Init
(1d6+3)[*3*](3)

Gabby String shot (-1 dex to ghastly if hit)
(3d6)[*4*][*1*][*6*](11)

----------


## JNAProductions

The gastly is entangled.

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben shook his head.

"It's too aggressive right now, we're going to have to take it down and catch it." he said, half to himself.

"Belle, Ember!  Knock it down as best you can!"

He glanced behind, since he had moved between the gastly and the rest of the group to back Bellerog up from nearby.  "If anybody wants to catch it, just sing out."

*Spoiler*
Show

(3d6)[*5*][*6*][*5*](16) for accuracy, (5d6)[*4*][*2*][*2*][*6*][*2*](16) for damage (if it hits) and (1d6)[*6*] chance dice to burn

----------


## JNAProductions

The ember hits home, igniting the gases of the gastly, which continues its wailing.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Having seen a few years of nightmares flash through his head in half a second, Nick's not doing so well as to direct Eevee well in battle, instead stumbling backwards in silence. Sensing something is wrong though, Eevee comes to his defense and starts growling at the Ghastly while staying close to its trainer

*Spoiler*
Show

Growl -1 str
(3d6)[*2*][*1*][*5*](8)

----------


## Kinro

"Gabby, keep it up!" Kei called out. He hated seeing the gastly suffering like this and also threw one of his pokeballs, hoping that a quick catch would help it, keeping it sedated until they got to a pokecenter.

Gabby String shot (-1 dex to ghastly if hit)
(3d6)[*4*][*5*][*3*](12)

Pokeball (1 free success for burn, 1 free if half hp, 1, potentially, if at 1 hp)
(4d6)[*5*][*5*][*2*][*2*](14)

----------


## JNAProductions

The Gastly is absorbed into the Pokeball, and it falls to the ground.

It twitches once... Twice... Three times... And clicks. The gastly is caught.

Martha is still apparently missing.

----------


## Kinro

Kei breathed a sign of relief when the gastly was finally captured. "I'm going to take good care of you," he said to the pokeball once he'd picked it up. "You'll see. You're safe with me now, right...?" he looked back to see his companions. Or, at least, most of them. "Uhm... where's Martha? Has anyone seen her?"

----------


## TeChameleon

As the pokeball clicked home, Ben breathed a sigh of relief as well.  Or at least, he started to.

"We'd better get out of here and get to a Pokecentre as fast as we can, so we can send this poor gastly to the lab... hopefully they can help... it... out..?"




> "Uhm... where's Martha? Has anyone seen her?"


"Really?" he sighed, flicking his light around just in case.  "We'd better hurry and find her- if she's gone, then something grabbed her, most likely.  Friggin' ghost pokemon..."

Under his breath, he muttered "C'mon gang, let's split up!  Zoinks, Scoob!" with an eye roll that was probably unseen in the dark.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Nick's still kind of out of it. He can only sort of shake his head when the subject of Martha is brought up. He can't really even think about what might have happened because right now his thoughts are screams. Eevee's still holding a defensive position, like a good foxpuppy.

*"Yah let's... let's get out of here."*

----------


## Kinro

"Grabbed her where, though?" Kei asked. "There were no side passages, not that I could see, and she wouldn't have been able to get past us without us noticing. Maybe she just ran back?" he suggested, hoping it was true. "We shouldn't split up, of course, but we can't just go back without her, right?"

----------


## JNAProductions

You start moving back, a touch tentatively to avoid abandoning Martha. You find her, partway back, staring slackjawed at the wall. She's mumbling something incoherent, and there's a bit of drool leaking from her mouth's corners.

----------


## Kinro

Kei was relieved, in one part, but newly worried in another. "Martha?" he asked, running up to her and shaking her shoulder lightly. "Martha, are you alright? Why did you come all the way back here? We should stick together!"

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben grabbed at Kei's arm, trying to keep him from touching Martha.

"Be careful!" he said sharply.  "If she got infected by whatever had that gastly being crazy... and Rem the rookidee... then the professor warned us not to touch it, remember?"

Ben shone his light over Martha, trying to see if any of the red goop was on her, then shone it away for a moment, trying to see if any of the red glow was happening on her somewhere.  If he could see the goop, he would try to take a hold of her to guide her while keeping his hands *well* away from it.

*Spoiler*
Show

Alert + Clever to spot the goop or anything else wrong that might be visible with a fairly bright LED torch, or glowing in the dark- (4d6)[*3*][*4*][*3*][*3*](13)

----------


## JNAProductions

Close examination reveals a sticky red residue on Martha's right hand. Looking down, you see a small dollop of the goop on the ground beneath her, and looking up, some dripping from the roof of the tunnel. It's viscous, so it drips slowly, but it's there. Martha herself isn't glowing, thank Arceus, but she's definitely not well.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Nick thoughts are starting to get themselves sorted. But in the process it comes across his mind what it would mean for such contact to be common.

"Not... much talking to do, we need to get her to the hospital."

----------


## Kinro

"Well, if we can't actually touch her... Gabby, use String Shot!" Kei said, followed by Gabby spitting out a rope all around Martha's torso, with one end in Kei's hand. "Alright, Martha," he said gently, tugging her along, "let's go now. We have to go get you some help, alright?"

----------


## JNAProductions

She mumbles something incoherently. When she's dragged along, she walks, a bit unsteadily. It seems that whatever's afflicting her, it's not stopping rote movements, at the very least.

You reach the entrance to the tunnel. It's not hard to clamber back up to the surface, but when you try to tug Martha up, she simply walks against the wall.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Seeing what the plan was, Nick lets out AC to help out. He doesn't want to admit it but getting back to fresh air was an immense relief. He's still a bit scrambled but can at least attempt to think straight. With Martha still out of it, he takes a moment to consider.

"Can the string holder her if we try to pull her up?"

----------


## JNAProductions

Judging by the current string you've been using, it'd be a solid no.

Your bug mons might be able to whip up something sturdier, but it'd be tough.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'd be looking for a minimum of two successes from the bugs to make a rope that could lift Martha out.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Nick gives a tug on the grubbin string to see if it will hold. The results didn't appear to be good. They've got to think fast, and in the back of his head Nick is blaming his lapse for what happened to Martha.  "Unless anyone has any better ideas I'll be the one to take the risk."

----------


## Kinro

"Maybe we should just go ahead and lift her?" Kei suggested. "Whatever got on her, it's probably gone by now, right?"

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben held up a cautionary hand.

"No, it's still on her.  Look carefully at her hands." he said, shining his light in that direction.  "Maybe if all three grubbins used String Shot at the same time, we could get a good solid hold on her and the three of us working together could haul her out more easily than all of us trying to grab her arms at the same time or whatever?"

Then, suiting actions to words, he commanded "Taranis, give me a String Shot on Martha.  Try for around her waist!"

----------


## JNAProductions

It's tricky, but with the grubbins working together, you're able to get a solid enough string to pull her up. She's unbalanced on the way up, and nearly falls onto one of you when her feet hit the ground above, eliciting a moment of "Do I catch her? Do I not touch her?" confusion. But luckily, she's able to keep her balance.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d6)[*5*]

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Once they get up towards the surface, Nick takes a look around to see if there's any other travelers or people that could run for help. Since he doesn't have a rotom phone or pokegear they may have to alert the authorities for help the old-fashioned way.  

"Do we make for the gate to town, try and get help there?"

----------


## Kinro

"Finally, out of there," Kei said with clear relief. Infected ghosts and strange liquids... this hadn't been a good place for them at all. But at least they were out now and they could get Martha and his new ghastly some help. "Come on, Martha, it's time to go," she said, lightly tugging on the rope to help her along as he headed back to town.

----------


## JNAProductions

The trek back takes much longer than the trek there.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(3d6)[*3*][*2*][*4*](9)


By the time you get to Motostoke, it's perhaps three in the morning. Martha shows no signs of improving.

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben was getting increasingly agitated on the way back to Motostoke.  Finally he burst out "I'm going to call the lab and hope someone picks up.  We need to know what to tell the people at the hospital, and if we have to keep this red gunk secret or something."

And with that, he suited words to actions, using his cel to phone the lab now that they had a clearer signal closer to the city.

----------


## JNAProductions

The phone rings, again and again. The first call is not answered. But a second call gets a tired-sounding "Huh?" from Sonia.

You quickly explain the situation, trying to keep a level head as best you can. Sonia asks for clarification at a few points, and by the time the situation is laid out, she's wide awake. "Okay... Okay, you've got access to String Shot? Wrap her up-make sure that, if she suddenly starts going rabid, she won't be able to hurt anyone, herself included. It makes Pokémon go wild, go offensive, go... Dangerous. I don't know for sure what it'll do to a person, but if it reacts similarly... Well, she'd already be doing something by now. The 'grace period' of being passive usually doesn't last long."

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben quickly and tersely relayed the information to the others, and instructed Taranis to wrap Martha up solidly and carefully.  Then he got back on the phone.  "What do we tell the ER?" he asked.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

With it being so late and the previous unpleasantness, Nick's not able to really think through an act on a nibbling on his conscious. The stop for the call, delays for advice. They should be getting Martha straight to treatment without delay. But, nearly mentally collapsed himself he goes along with the group. Not party to the call he can only scan for signs for the hospital and say wearily, "We've got to... keep moving."

----------


## JNAProductions

"Tell them that she's been poisoned, and it might've affected her mind. Let them know she might go rabid, kinda, and to be prepared for that," Sonia says.

You follow instructions, heading to the brightly-lit hospital. The attendant behind the desk looks oddly at the sight before him, but you repeat what Sonia said to say. He seems confused, but calls for help.

Martha is rushed to a room, where she's laid down. You're able to look from outside, and a doctor-a tall woman with black hair-turns to face you. "How did this happen?" she asks.

----------


## Kinro

"We went to the lighthouse that she said was haunted," Kei said. "When we were there, she... I don't know, got hit by some sort of red... water thing. It's making pokemon weird and it looks like it can affect people, too. I've got a ghastly who got affected, too, I think," he said, showing his pokeball. "I caught it so it would stop hurting and I think it needs help, too!"

----------


## JNAProductions

The doctor nods. "I see. Are you her family? Is there anyone we should contact for her?"

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Nick's not sure whether or not that was saying more than the professor and the rest would want. Even so keeping the secrets would have sat wrong with him. Nick finds himself a chair or failing that a wall to slide down against while trying to muddle through his memory Martha's address.

If he remembers, he'll tell the nurse and if not give a description of the residence and mention her dad.

----------


## JNAProductions

"I think... Yes, I think I know someone who has his phone number," the doctor says. "Go down the hall, and ask for John-I'm going to stay here and monitor your friend."

One of you goes to ask for John, and in about ten minutes, you have a number. You head back to Martha's room, and give the number to the doctor. "Right," she says, and calls from a hospital phone. "Mr. Attenly, your daughter-please calm down, sir. She's here in the hospital, and stable, and... Alright. Alright, sir."

----------


## Kinro

Kei patiently waited for the phone call to be done, not wanting to interrupt. And then, well, better wait for Martha's father. He was the one who had told them about the strange substance, after all, so he'd know best what to do about the ghastly, too, and if they could learn from it enough to help Martha.

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben warned the nurse that the poison may affect Martha's mind, causing her to be aggressive, but beyond that, he remained quiet until the phonecall to Martha's father was finished.

----------


## JNAProductions

A little time passes. Martha starts moving. She twists and writhes, rambling incoherently, and the doctor gets a burly security man and his machoke to keep an eye. She tries to get up, but stumbles, and the security man tries to get her into the bed, when she starts trying to punch him.

His machoke grabs her, holding her back, and the security man gets you all out of the room.

It's around then that her father shows up. He's trailed by the attendant you saw coming in, meekly trying to get him to wait. *"Where is my daughter?"* he thunders out.

"Sir, if you would-"

"Is she okay?" he continues, turning to the doctor.

The doctor sighs, but nods. "She's... Stable. Physically, at least."

"Let me in," he says. *"Now."*

----------


## JNAProductions

The doctor tries to argue, but Mr. Attenly bulldozes his way in.

Inside, Martha is being held by the machoke and the security bloke is trying to get her calm. *"MARTHA!"* Mr. Attenly cries.

Martha stops. The machoke looks to the security man, who looks to Mr. Attenly.

"Da... Dad?" Martha says. "What's happening? I feel weird."

He rushes forward and hugs her. "You're okay... You're okay," he says, tears falling from his face. "Arceus above, you're alright!"

The doctor comes in. "Un... Orthodox, but I'm glad she's doing better. Sir, I think it'd..." she says, trying to get through to Mr. Attenly, but he's busy crying over Martha.

"I'm okay! I'm okay, dad. I feel kinda funny, but it's nothing major," Martha manages to get out.

The doctor sighs, and looks to the security man and his mon. "Stay just outside the door, please, in case there's a relapse. And let him know that we'll want to hold his daughter overnight, at a minimum, to make sure she's okay."

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

With his body wanting to sleep but his brain still keeping him awake, Nick tries to calm himself and keep lucid. The pain of Martha's dad causes a couple intrusive thoughts come in the meantime. _You promised you'd stop this. You promised it would never happen again._

He gets a little mad at himself. They've still got their jobs as trainers to do. _Two doses of potion and an antidote._ Nick gets to his feet. "The ghastly. We've still got to deal with the ghastly"

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben breathed a sigh of relief when Martha woke up and seemed to be alright.  At least something was going better tonight.




> "The ghastly. We've still got to deal with the ghastly"


"Bugger!" Ben snapped.  "Come on, we need to get to the Pokecentre quickly.  I'm pretty sure that the balls keep mons in stasis, but it's better not to rely on that."

On the way out, he left his cel number with the reception desk and a request that he be contacted if there were any updates on her situation.  Hopefully they'd be able to find their way back to her house if no news was forthcoming... maybe Belle would be able to track their path back, if need be.

----------


## JNAProductions

The PokeCenter is near the hospital-just across the road. You stop in, and give your Pokeballs to the chansey behind the counter. They take the mons and get them rested up.

The Pokeball containing the gastly sparks a little. "Chansey-chans?" the chansey lets out, and goes to grab the human attendant. He comes out, yawning. "Yeah, what's the issue?" he asks, and looks at the gastly's ball. "That's... Not normal."

----------


## Kinro

Kei was certainly relieved when Martha seemed to be alright and agreed with his friends that his gastly needed to be taken care of next. So he hurries to the pokecenter and handed it over. "It was affected by some weird red fluid, we think," Kei explained to the human attendant. "It makes pokemon act all weird and... and it looked in pain. I caught it so that we could help it. Can you?" he asked, worried.

----------


## JNAProductions

"Not from the ball, no," he tells you. "The machinery is pretty much automatic. And... I'm kinda just part-time here. I can try to take a look? But I really can't promise much."

Ben's phone rings. When he answers, it's Sonia on the other end. "What's the situation look like? And where in Motostoke are you? I'm at the entrance right now-I think I need to see this in person."

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben was visibly relieved when he heard that Sonia was there.

"We're at the Pokecentre right now, and it would be great if you could come in- the guy here is doing his best, but I don't think he's been trained for something this weird." he said with an apologetic glance at the Pokecentre volunteer.

If the group was going to keep encountering this weird red goop, then it would be a big help if they had some consistent way to at least keep things from getting worse with them, even if they couldn't get a proper cure yet.

----------


## JNAProductions

"Which Pokecentre?" she asks, and you get the address to her. "On my way."
The man looks a little hurt at your statement on his helpfulness, but doesn't say anything. It's true, after all.

Sonia arrives within the next ten minutes. She looks pretty tired, but gives you a quick smile when she arrives. "Okay... Bring me up to speed? Outside, maybe?"

You step out with her, and tell her everything that happened. She nods. "Okay-okay, okay. This is actually helpful. I hesitate to call it *good*, but it's progress. Martha was affected-no doubt about that. But when she saw someone she knew-someone that cared for her and that she cares for-she snapped out of it pretty quickly. This matches some of the other stuff we've found-Pokémon with their trainers get affected, but not for long, usually. Aurora, Alfonzo's lucario," she reminds you, "got hit with a whole glob of the stuff. But Alfonzo was able to get her out of it, and she didn't hurt anyone."

"Now, of course," she continues, "the issue is that gastly is new to you all."

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

For this talk Nick has let Eevee out to help keep him calm. He's been mostly passively trying to take in all the information thus far. When the Ghastly is mentioned though Eevee's ears twitch to attention and it almost gives off a low growl.

"Standard antidote worked before... it was still hurt. we kept the pokemon distracted with food."

----------


## JNAProductions

"You got an antidote to work?" Sonia says, shocked. "How in the heck did... Well, I suppose we give it a shot. Just be careful."

----------


## Kinro

"Right, then, right. PLease get ready, then," Kei said, before releasing the ghastly. He hadn't been the one to administer the antidote before, so he wasn't sure how it had worked, but he certainly hoped that whatever had done it then could work on this one, too.

----------


## JNAProductions

The gastly pops out, and immediately tries to flee the area. It wobbles quickly towards a dark alley.

----------


## TeChameleon

Ben reacted quickly, whistle-clicking for Belle to get around in front of the gastly to keep it from fleeing, a threatening growl and the faint *FWOOSH* of her flame igniting coming from her, casting a hazy orange glow in front of the wobbling ghost.

----------


## Kinro

Kei made himself ready to recall the gastly, in case it went too far. "Wait!" he called out. "Come back! We're trying to help you! I know it hurts, but just hold on a bit longer, alright?"

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Nick gives chase trying to stay in sight of the Ghastly. Meanwhile, Eevee is racing to stay between the ghastly and group, ears back and tense.

----------


## JNAProductions

The gastly seems to listen to Kei. It slows down, waiting a moment.

----------


## MCerberus

*Nick*

Nick takes a quick look in the pouch where he keeps the pokemon medicine. It didn't cross his mind earlier but he only had the one dose back on the train. "Unless someone else has an antidote we're going to have to talk Ghastly back to the center."

----------


## Kinro

"Maybe we should have thought of that before," Kei mutter. "You heard him," he added to the gastly. "We need to go back. Don't worry, you're among friends here. We all just want to make you better. That's why I put you in the ball, so you would stop hurting, so that we could help you as soon as we could. Won't you come let us help you? Please?" he asked sweetly.

*Spoiler*
Show


Cute + Empathy

(4d6)[*3*][*3*][*6*][*6*](18)

----------

